# **Raw 12/26/11 Discussion Thread**



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I would like to see some form of Royal Rumble build. Its one of the few PPVs where they have a good number of weeks to build up the next PPV. USE IT!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Hopefully it's not just another shitty holiday episode and we actually get some story progression. Anyway looking forward to more Kane/Cena stuff, the last 2/1/12 promo video (I assume) and obviously the Chicago crowd should be epic


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

It's going to be a great crowd tomorrow


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

We'll get some holiday filler so everybody better expect that going into that show, first off.

This should be a fun episode of RAW. I didn't say it was going to be good but, just like last week, it should be another fun episode and that's all I can really ask for. The momentum that Punk, Bryan, and Ryder have going into this show will be very telling.

Also excited to see where this Cena/Kane feud goes and they need to explain it soon or the momentum will start dwindling fast. Hopefully Kane explains his actions.

Plus, the rebuild of a tag team division should be another thing I anticipate for. Although heatless, I enjoyed the Colons/Usos tag match last week. Hopefully more is implemented in that regard.

We should be getting very subtle yet obvious hint for the final "itbegins" video they'll most likely air tomorrow. I'll say this, if they don't drop the obvious "Taker" hint, it'll be Jericho.

So overall, should be a fun and good show ending 2011 and heading to 2012.

PS: NO MORE ALICIA FOX! That is all.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Sold out Chicago for Raw is going to be absolute fire!!


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Cant wait to see where the Kane/Cena feud is going!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

i am so looking forward to it


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*ECW One Night Stand '06:* Crowd was crazy. Hated Cena. Loved RVD. Good night. Few months later, when ECW came back to Hammerstein for a show, the crowd hated it. Bad night.

*Money-In-The-Bank:* Crowd was crazy. Hated Cena. Loved Punk. Good night. Few months later, crowd will hate the product. I'm predicting it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

RAW is already sold out?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> RAW is already sold out?


CM Punk rewteeted something last night that said how it's sold out but keep trying as they might put more seats out for Monday


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Christmasy RAW, but I think we should probably at least get some quality matches, and some knowledge of Kanes actions towards Cena.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

EVERYBODY WANTS TO SEE HORNSWOGGLE IN AN ELF OUTFIT DO A SPINAROONI.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

im excited as hell im gonna be there live


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Should be a good RAW, and the Chicago crowd should be electric. I'm interested in this Kane/Cena fued, and to hear why Kane is going after Cena. Hopefully we'll also get a better idea of who, or what, is coming on January 2nd. Maybe we'll find out for sure, but I doubt it. We'll probably be kept guessing right up until the reveal in two weeks time, which I like. Of course, Punk returning to his hometown as WWE Champion, the crowd will go nuts.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I just hope WWE doesn't let us down. Chicago almost DEMANDS a great show. Put on something big. Since last week was filler I hope they'll at least begin building towards the RR now.


----------



## WrestlingFan96 (Jan 10, 2011)

Meh.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

So did anyone actually have a foxy holiday?


----------



## savethedreams (Nov 27, 2011)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> It's going to be a great crowd tomorrow


I will be Ringside making it great.


----------



## savethedreams (Nov 27, 2011)

EnemyOfMankind said:


> im excited as hell im gonna be there live


You to where is your seating?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Even the show is shitty as hell, atleast the crowd will make up for it.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

EnemyOfMankind said:


> im excited as hell im gonna be there live


For the love of god, get a "Fuck You Cena" chant going when he's doing his promo. I just want to see his reaction lol

via twitter
CM Punk: 


> I'm always fightin' mad, and I always want to be better. Tomorrow is sold out. Choke on it.


Should be a great crowd. I want some build up to RR though please.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Even the show is shitty as hell, atleast the crowd will make up for it.


Sounds like an Attitude Era Raw


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Even if he can't wrestle we need to see Mark Henry and alot of him, those ratings need to improve.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

If the show is bad tonight I feel chicago will let the WWE know, they are very vocal


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

i hope drew mcintyre burries zach ryder tonight


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

PoisonMouse said:


> So did anyone actually have a foxy holiday?


Well a fox did show up in my garden yesterday if that counts!


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*BREAKING*

The final cryptic video for January 2nd, 2012 will be airing on tonight’s RAW Supershow in Chicago. Tonight’s video will make it clear who the vignettes are for.

-Dave Meltzer


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

METTY said:


> *BREAKING*
> 
> The final cryptic video for January 2nd, 2012 will be airing on tonight’s RAW Supershow in Chicago. Tonight’s video will make it clear who the vignettes are for.
> 
> -Dave Meltzer


wwe should troll us by saying it's the return of braden walker


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

He said that the big hint would be given last week as well. It's just glorified guess-work.

Hopefully we get back to normal now and have some real storyline progression, now is the time to start building for the RR


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Didnt he also say last weeks would be the last


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Looking forward to it. A good crowd makes for a better show.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

How loud do people think the reaction will be for CM Punk tonight? Will it be like MITB, louder, or worse?

The fans buying tickets for MITB didn't know that CM Punk would be in the main event, so it was just a typical chicago crowd buying tickets. But the fans buying tickets for Raw knew that CM Punk would be at the show and doing something real important(though they didn't know he'd be WWE champ,so that just makes it even better for them).


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

The Absolute said:


> *ECW One Night Stand '06:* Crowd was crazy. Hated Cena. Loved RVD. Good night. Few months later, when ECW came back to Hammerstein for a show, the crowd hated it. Bad night.
> 
> *Money-In-The-Bank:* Crowd was crazy. Hated Cena. Loved Punk. Good night. Few months later, crowd will hate the product. I'm predicting it.


The difference is that the WWE went to Hammerstein for a show which featured Big Show vs Batista as the main event, of course the crowd are going to be pissed off.

Punk is gonna get a ridiculous pop tonight.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Falcons vs Saints tonight.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

hopefully the chicago fans are smart enough to boo HHH out of the building for fucking up CM Punk.


----------



## Cosmic Gate (Nov 2, 2011)

I expect there will be more families with kids there tonight since it is christmas so probably wont be as epic a reaction for Punk as MITB


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Soz WWE, Lakers get my attention tonight.


----------



## Cosmic Gate (Nov 2, 2011)

Hopefully Kevin Nash shows up and squahes Daniel Bryan


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

WWE must use the crowd to create a story.

If they decide to turn cena heel at some point in 2012 they should use the fact that he will be booed out of the building tonight. Imagine the piper's segment with a chicago crowd...

Kane is going to have a huge pop ... Use it.

i don't even talk about punk ryder and bryan, this is going to be loud.

can't wait


----------



## CMPunk #1 Fan (Dec 24, 2011)

I want someone to take the US title from Zack FUCKING Ryder!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

They should make D-Bryan vs Cena with Cena winning in less than 2 minutes by submission


----------



## Cosmic Gate (Nov 2, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> They should make D-Bryan vs Cena with Cena winning in less than 2 minutes by submission


Agreed


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Cycloneon said:


> They should make D-Bryan vs Cena with Cena winning in less than 2 minutes by submission





Cosmic Gate said:


> Agreed


Lol. If they did that Cena might actually get assaulted by fans ringside. Which would be funny, but Bryan would have been squashed, hmmmm, decisions decisions.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

dabossb said:


> Lol. If they did that Cena might actually get assaulted by fans ringside. Which would be funny, but Bryan would have been squashed, hmmmm, decisions decisions.


Alberto did it like 3 weeks ago and no one gave 2 shits

8*D


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

METTY said:


> *BREAKING*
> 
> The final cryptic video for January 2nd, 2012 will be airing on tonight’s RAW Supershow in Chicago. Tonight’s video will make it clear who the vignettes are for.
> 
> -Dave Meltzer


Good. They need to. These vignettes have gotten worse and worse every week, to the point I don't give a fuck anymore. Maybe tonight will change my mind.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> Alberto did it like 3 weeks ago and no one gave 2 shits
> 
> 8*D


I did, I turned over!


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Looking forward to this tonight only because it's in Chicago.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Winning™ said:


> We'll get some holiday filler so everybody better expect that going into that show, first off.
> 
> This should be a fun episode of RAW. I didn't say it was going to be good but, just like last week, it should be another fun episode and that's all I can really ask for. The momentum that Punk, Bryan, and Ryder have going into this show will be very telling.
> 
> ...


Yes. I've been loving the series of matches they've had and I hope they don't take the fact that they've gotten no heat as a reason to stop expanding the division. I'd love to see 2 or 3 more teams to really get the division going (







KoW)


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

METTY said:


> *BREAKING*
> 
> The final cryptic video for January 2nd, 2012 will be airing on tonight’s RAW Supershow in Chicago. Tonight’s video will make it clear who the vignettes are for.
> 
> -Dave Meltzer


LOL Dave Meltzer...

Hopefully it's the real Best in the World......


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

kokepepsi said:


> Alberto did it like 3 weeks ago and no one gave 2 shits
> 
> 8*D


Alberto did it three weeks ago in a shitty city, before bryan started regularly appearing on raw again, before he won the title, and before he was put over huge by Chicago's own CM Punk the following raw. Add in the fact that he's a IWC and Chicago favourite. If that happened tonight, Cena gets assaulted or at the very least has stuff thrown at him.


----------



## titovelioutlawz (Dec 26, 2011)

Some fanboys here are delusional LOL @ "Fans will riot if he looses the title to Cena" dude need medicine


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Is this a 3 hour show? I remember reading something about RAW Supershow on Chicago..


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Don't forget Raw is in Chicago tonight I believe, and the Fans in the Arena should go nuts when CM Punk comes out.Also the Royal Rumble will possibly have two World Title matches, who will Punk and Bryan be facing, I hope we don't have a Big Show heel turn, I hate him enough, don't add to it WWE.Also another it begins video tonight, should be the final ones.I hope we get enough clues to figure it out if it's Jericho or Taker.Heard on twitter, Jericho is done with Wrestling, but WWE is smart getting us sucked in for something big, and doing something out of the box from what he thought was going to happen.Should be a Raw to remember!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I would love a Punk/Bryan match in a Champion v. Champion sort of way that main events the second hour.

But we'll probably get some fashion of Punk/Bryan v. Miz/Ziggler as our main event.

Plus, I wonder how Beth (the Divas champion) keeps looking like an even further dumbass tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I could honestly see something Laurinitis doing is putting Punk/Bryan against eachother just to annoy the two superstars as friends knowing the fans would love to see it anyway


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I dont think WWE will care much about storyline progression tonight. Or do anything that might suggest what the WWE Title match will be at the Rumble.
Will probably be like last week. A "feel good" show. Probably wait until next week to start something.

So I can easily see some crowd pleasing ME.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

titovelioutlawz said:


> Some fanboys here are delusional LOL @ "Fans will riot if he looses the title to Cena" dude need medicine


You probably shouldn't rejoin under virtually the same name. Not the smartest idea.

Pumped for Raw. Watching it with my buddy whose been in LA since August.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I expect a Kane v Cena match to be announced for the 2/1/12 show, and somehow the cryptic messages to link in with it (if its Undertaker) to set up a Kane v Taker WM match :fpalm

Bryan v Swagger
Show v Ziggler
Punk v Miz
Air Boom v Epico/Primo in a tag title match

plus,......

Alicia Fox botching her way through another divas match.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Really looking forward to Raw, the Chicago crowd always makes the shows more special.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

By the way, for the WWE MSG show tommorow, the main event is Punk v. Miz in a Steel Cage match for the WWE Championship.

Make for that what you will for a precursor tonight?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Just caught up on TLC and RAW last week just now. Happy Punk is champ and good for Bryan, but oh my god, let them do them. I don't want Punk to get stuck with a group of guys again. He's great on his own, keep Ryder and Bryan away from him.

Chicago should be fucking hot.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

Same shit, different week. Enough said.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

I hope R Truth returns. His suspension is now over.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

Domenico said:


> I hope R Truth returns. His suspension is now over.


Who do you think those "It Begins" promos are all about?  the return of Ronald Killings.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Winning™ said:


> By the way, for the WWE MSG show tommorow, the main event is Punk v. Miz in a Steel Cage match for the WWE Championship.
> 
> Make for that what you will for a precursor tonight?


Probably face each other at RR, hope to God its not a preview for WM. Miz is atrocious.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm a glutton for punishment, so I'll watch tonight despite the fact that my company which usually joins me are both unavailable. Usually we wind up talking over most of the show, so I expect Michael Cole to be exceptionally intolerable tonight. Thankfully, if shit gets too bad, I can just switch to Monday Night Football.

I am curious for the C.M. Punk reaction in his hometown of Chicago though. He'll probably get the classic WWE treatment of getting jobbed out in his home city though.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen. tonight..........






























THE TRUTH SHALL SET YOU FREE


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

January 2nd 2012 who is coming?

Undertaker?

Chris Jericho?

Mr McMahon?

Brock Lesnar?

I guess the final clue will be in tonight's promo.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Got red lipstick & cat-eyeliner on; hair's all teased; all pouted up; ready to see my girl Beth (_get_) kill(_ed by_) some bitches!

#pinupSTRONG!!!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Absolutely dying with a could, gonna try to sniffle through it though

Hope Truth stays a heel if he comes back tonight


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

i cannot wait to see triple h burry the entire roster tonight


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Triple H vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Triple H vs Daniel Bryan


i hope so, tonights card should be


triple h vs beth pheonix - womens champion
triple h and triple h vs air boom - tag team champions
triple h vs cody rhodes - ic title
triple h vs dolph ziggler - us title
triple h vs daniel bryan - world champion
triple h vs cm punk in a who can draw the most ratings match - wwe champion

the last one would be easy for him


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

DrewMac255 said:


> i hope so, tonights card should be
> 
> 
> triple h vs beth pheonix - womens champion
> ...


haha!


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

DrewMac255 said:


> i hope so, tonights card should be
> 
> 
> triple h vs beth pheonix - womens champion
> ...


LMFAO!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Tonight would be a pretty damn good opportunity for Punk to unveil a new WWE title design.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

u forgot zack ryder is the us champ?


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

daryl74 said:


> u forgot zack ryder is the us champ?


triple h has already burried zach ryder






;P


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

Drew wasn't on superstars last week. Could it be possible the big man will be on RAW? There's always a chance.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

DrewForever said:


> Drew wasn't on superstars last week. Could it be possible the big man will be on RAW? There's always a chance.


i hope so, i think triple h might bring him back to raw just to burry him


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would like Raw to end the year with a bang. Make me look forward to 2012.


----------



## bread1202000 (Nov 21, 2010)

What time is it on in the UK? Is it a 3 hour raw?


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

DrewMac255 said:


> i hope so, i think triple h might bring him back to raw just to burry him


Drew loses in a squash match to Santino. Given the way things have been, this is not impossible.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

DrewForever said:


> Drew loses in a squash match to Santino. Given the way things have been, this is not impossible.


drew is to talented he is far surperior to cm cant draw punk and all of those other indy midgets out there


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

bread1202000 said:


> What time is it on in the UK? Is it a 3 hour raw?


Nope, normal Raw from 2-4.15am.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Raw should be awesome tonight looking forward to see what feuds will be built up towards Royal Rumble and who's gonna start making the claim that they'll win it.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

DrewForever said:


> Drew wasn't on superstars last week. Could it be possible the big man will be on RAW? There's always a chance.


Could it be possible that you're delusional? there's always a chance.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

All I want is a good, memorable promo or two.


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

DrewMac255 said:


> drew is to talented he is far surperior to cm cant draw punk and all of those other indy midgets out there


While i don't completely dismiss CM Punk. Drew is the only superstar i can see today, who could have mixed it up with all the main eventers of the attitude era.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

DrewForever said:


> While i don't completely dismiss CM Punk. Drew is the only superstar i can see today, who could mixed it up with all the main eventers of the attitude era.


i know! he's built like a champion he has the look and the talent of a champion! the guy has improved soo much it's unknown! he's gained 30 pounds of pure mucle, he's improved on the mic and his in ring skill has shot up so much


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

DrewForever said:


> While i don't completely dismiss CM Punk. Drew is the only superstar i can see today, who could have mixed it up with all the main eventers of the attitude era.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

DrewMac255 said:


> i know! he's built like a champion he has the look and the talent of a champion! the guy has improved soo much it's unknown! he's gained 30 pounds of pure mucle, he's improved on the mic and his in ring skill has shot up so much


30 pounds of pure muscle without turning into a roid monkey. Like Mason Ryan who looks like he be more at home in a go go cage in some seedy gay bar.

Triple H VS Drew Mcintyre in a good old fashioned hell in a cell. Now that would awesome.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

Heel said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


what's so funny' atleast he's not a vanilla midget indy hack who cant draw


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

How long til Raw Start?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Def looking forward tonight's Raw. Even if it isn't that good of show, at least the crowd should be pretty hot!


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Raw's ratings have been dwindling because of the lack of McIntyre, I suppose?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Del Rio's injured and out for a few weeks according to WWE.com.



> WWE physician Dr. Chris Amann has confirmed that Alberto Del Rio suffered a groin tear during the tag team main event of the Dec. 19 edition of Raw SuperShow.
> 
> "We were able to look at an MRI, and it appears as though he has a groin injury that’s severe enough to require surgery," Dr. Amann told WWE.com. "Fortunately for Alberto, the surgery is minimally invasive and the recovery time is usually four to six weeks."
> 
> Check back with WWE.com and tune in to Monday Night Raw SuperShow at 9/8 CT on USA Network for the latest updates on Del Rio’s condition.


Oh Al-Al.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

Obese Turtle said:


> Raw's ratings have been dwindling because of the lack of McIntyre, I suppose?


well i can tell you one thing, as long as punk is on raw the ratings ain't certiantly gonna go up


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry DrewForever and DrewMac255, I just can't buy that Drew has 2 such big fans...


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

Obese Turtle said:


> Raw's ratings have been dwindling because of the lack of McIntyre, I suppose?


Mcintyre's music hits. 1 million viewers tune in


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

So he'll back around the Rumble anyways.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> So he'll back around the Rumble anyways.


Just in time to win it again. 8*D


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

DrewForever said:


> Mcintyre's music hits. 1 million viewers tune in


then punk's music hit's all viewers gone


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Just in time to win it again. 8*D


Destiny


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

DrewMac255 said:


> drew is to talented he is far surperior to cm cant draw punk and all of those other indy midgets out there












Stupid mark. Drew McIntyre is good, but not that good.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

chr1st0 said:


> Sorry DrewForever and DrewMac255, I just can't buy that Drew has 2 such big fans...


i cant buy that your a mason ryan fan


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

CM 'Cant Draw' Punk. Because Drew draws MILLIONZ


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

wwffans123 said:


> How long til Raw Start?


It's on the exact same time every single week, sans like one or two 3-hour shows a year...how is this still confusing?

Also, although I don't wish injury on anyone, I'll be glad that RAW tonight is "Chico" Alberto Burrito free. He feels played out and boring.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> It's on the exact same time every single week, sans like one or two 3-hour shows a year...how is this still confusing?


This.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> CM 'Cant Draw' Punk. Because Drew draws MILLIONZ


drew = ratings


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Drew does get ratings for WWE Superstars.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Even when he's not on !


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Fans are so respectful of Drew's greatness that they are completely silent when he comes out. They daren't give him any reaction at all for fear of offending the man.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Del Rio's injured and out for a few weeks according to WWE.com.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Al-Al.


If the ratings go down, It will be because Alberto Del Rio was't shown.


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5m9W3MI6hs


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

Heel said:


> Fans are so respectful of Drew's greatness that they are completely silent when he comes out. They daren't give him any reaction at all for fear of offending the man.


fans are so respectful of cm punk that they don't even watch raw


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

DrewMac255 said:


> fans are so respectful of cm punk that they don't even watch raw


They just buy all his merch and give their *WWE Champion* massive pops at arenas around the world. Nice win over Gaybriel for McIntyre on Superstars though.


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

Are Drew marks going to be the new Rock marks?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

DrewMac255 said:


> fans are so respectful of cm punk that they don't even watch raw


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LMAO at the Mcintyre marks being so jealous towards the Best In The World.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

Proph said:


> Are Drew marks going to be the new Rock marks?


yes.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

ive wondered too, how its just not known by now the time of the show, *shrugs*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Proph said:


> Are Drew marks going to be the new Rock marks?


I wish people would throw rocks at Drew marks


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> LMAO at the Mcintyre marks being so jealous towards the Best In The World.


drew gains more viewers on superstars then punk could ever dream off


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> LMAO at the Mcintyre marks being so jealous towards the Best In The World.


I don't dislike punk lol

But i don't think he is the best in the world though.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

So are gimmick posters not automatically banned here, or what, because this stupid shit is getting fuckin' annoying.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

DrewForever said:


> I don't dislike punk lol
> 
> But i don't think he is the best in the world though.


i agree, he's to small and he spends his time talking shit to the rock even though he cant draw and he's a failure


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DrewMac255 said:


> drew gains more viewers on superstars then punk could ever dream off


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> So are gimmick posters not automatically banned here, or what, because this stupid shit is getting fuckin' annoying.


there's nothing wrong with being a gimmick poster unless if your trolling, and im not trolling im stating the truth, punk cant draw and drew needs to be on raw

that rymes!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Walk-In said:


> So are gimmick posters not automatically banned here, or what, because this stupid shit is getting fuckin' annoying.


Mods have been on holiday for the last few months, they decided to just let trolls and gimmick posters run wild and now the WWE Section is effectively 4chan.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

DrewMac255 said:


> i agree, he's to small and he spends his time talking shit to the rock even though he cant draw and he's a failure












You know, there is a reason CM Punk is WWE champion and Drew McIntyre had been jobbing on Superstars.

Anyway, lol if Dre McIntyre won't be on TV tonight and even if he does, he's gonna get squashed anyway.


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

DrewMac mate, this thread is the most attention Drew McIntyre has ever received. 

Don't ruin this live discussion thread please.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


>





> Randy Orton and CM Punk vs. The Miz and Alberto Del Rio lost 146,000 viewers in the 10pm slot


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Heel said:


> Mods have been on holiday for the last few months, they decided to just let trolls and gimmick posters run wild and now the WWE Section is effectively 4chan.


It certainly seems that way. Goodness.

EDIT: On the plus side, I got to use my Ignore List feature for the first time.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cant we just agree that David Otunga can outdraw everyone?


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

you're all whores.


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> It certainly seems that way. Goodness.
> 
> EDIT: On the plus side, I got to use my Ignore List feature for the first time.


Main reason I made my own forum.

When did Drew get popular? Or am I reading into the one off-thread and one obviously delusional punk-hater in this thread? Guarantee after the shoot promo, DrewMac was a punk mark.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Drew should be on RAW, Punk can't draw and isn't the best in the world (Jericho), but still.....Punk >McIntyre.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> It certainly seems that way. Goodness.
> 
> EDIT: On the plus side, I got to use my Ignore List feature for the first time.


funny because he was the one that insulted drew but the irony is, he's a fan of a vanilla midget who cant draw and is going to be moved to smackdown


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Cant we just agree that David Otunga can outdraw everyone?


Without the bowtie and flask he is nothing though


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

all you mods are whores.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Umad DrewMac?

To be honest, i now hate Drew Mcintyre because of this asshole.


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

Im a Mcintyre fan, and i agree let's get this thread back on topic. There's other ppl that are marks for other wrestlers. But they don't be dicks about it and hijack threads.


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

DrewMac255 said:


> funny because he was the one that insulted drew but the irony is, he's a fan of a vanilla midget who cant draw and is going to be moved to smackdown


What does drawing have to do with your personal entertainment? I mean, if Drew McIntyre wasn't a jobber and was in the main event, but didn't draw, would you suddenly not be a fan of his either? Because I doubt you'll argue that Drew is better on the mic than Punk, I doubt you'll argue he's a better wrestler than Punk, so... what doe Drew have going for him that Punk doesn't? 

Is it just the obsession with drawing? Because with me, if Undertaker, Stone Cold, Miz, Jericho, Barret or Punk weren't draws, I'd still actually like them...


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

Domenico said:


> Umad DrewMac?
> 
> To be honest, i now hate Drew Mcintyre because of this asshole.


im sorry but if some one insults drew and cant take take insults back that is pathetic. next time, don't insult the great one


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Thank God for the chatbox, is all I'm saying.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

Proph said:


> What does drawing have to do with your personal entertainment? I mean, if Drew McIntyre wasn't a jobber and was in the main event, but didn't draw, would you suddenly not be a fan of his either? Because I doubt you'll argue that Drew is better on the mic than Punk, I doubt you'll argue he's a better wrestler than Punk, so... what doe Drew have going for him that Punk doesn't?
> 
> Is it just the obsession with drawing? Because with me, if Undertaker, Stone Cold, Miz, Jericho, Barret or Punk weren't draws, I'd still actually like them...


no im not all out on the draw thing, but it's sad that punk mark's decide to insult drew even though there superstar is far from perfect.

no one in wwe is a perfect superstar but laughing at someone even though he has improved so much is just pathetically sad


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

DrewMac255 said:


> there's nothing wrong with being a gimmick poster unless if your trolling, and im not trolling im stating the truth, punk cant draw and drew needs to be on raw
> 
> that rymes!


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL you're not trolling? This is news to me.











If you honestly think that Drew Mcintyre, who hasn't been on TV in 6 months, is a bigger draw than the WWE Champion, then you're either trolling, or you need to get your head examined.


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

DrewMac255 said:


> no im not all out on the draw thing, but it's sad that punk mark's decide to insult drew even though there superstar is far from perfect.
> 
> no one in wwe is a perfect superstar but laughing at someone even though he has improved so much is just pathetically sad


So you're telling me you're dissing Punk over and over and over again, because someone (or perhaps many) don't like your favourite superstar? This website, my website, and all other wrestling forums are opinion-based. Without our opinions they don't live. Not many Punk marks (real marks) think he's absolutely perfect, I love Punk but I wish he didn't botch as many GTS' as he does. You're just making more people dislike your favourite, which you seem to hate, for no good reason. If Punk entertains you, that's fine, you're allowed to admit it if many other people feel the same. If he doesn't, that's fine too, you're allowed to say why. But doing so the way you are is just going to get you banned.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

LatinoHeat4Real said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL you're not trolling? This is news to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never said once that drew could outdraw punk, but punk mark's should be the last people insulting drew


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Obese Turtle said:


> Drew should be on RAW, Punk can't draw and isn't the best in the world (Jericho), but still.....Punk >McIntyre.


Punk CAN draw, he's just not. Early 2010 all I wanted to see was him in the Rumble.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

DrewMac255 said:


> im sorry but if some one insults drew and cant take take insults back that is pathetic. next time, don't insult the great one


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

Edited my post for you Drewmac . Let's hope that calms you down.

As for RAW tonight, I can't wait, relying on Chicago to deliver the goods.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

Domenico said:


>


exactly!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

whats with the drew mac love? is he schedled to win a match tonight?


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> whats with the drew mac love? is he schedled to win a match tonight?


i hope so, i would mark out bro


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Just put him on your Ignore List and carry-on as if he didn't exist.


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

Not gonna' reply then Drewmac? Thought so.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

Proph said:


> So you're telling me you're dissing Punk over and over and over again, because someone (or perhaps many) don't like your favourite superstar? This website, my website, and all other wrestling forums are opinion-based. Without our opinions they don't live. Not many Punk marks (real marks) think he's absolutely perfect, I love Punk but I wish he didn't botch as many GTS' as he does. You're just making more people dislike your favourite, which you seem to hate, for no good reason. If Punk entertains you, that's fine, you're allowed to admit it if many other people feel the same. If he doesn't, that's fine too, you're allowed to say why. But doing so the way you are is just going to get you banned.


i know, but the funny thing is, if i say something bad about punk im somehow a troll, but when punk mark's talk crap about drew it's ok??

i wouldn't call that fair


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

did raw start already?


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> did raw start already?


55 mins to go


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> did raw start already?


**SLAPS HEAD**


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

oh I thought raw starts at 2 am.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

People who ask for the time for RAW are lazy idiots. Aint gonna lie.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


>


Did he go to the papers too?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

It's started at the same time for more then a decade pending a special 3 hour show.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> People who ask for the time for RAW are lazy idiots. Aint gonna lie.


some people don't live in america you know


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

meh... It's on the DVR.. I had to go to NYC to get a car, and there was a bunch of delays.. 
I wound up at almost 20 hrs yesterday, than worked 14 today... 
GTS time fellas


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DrewMac255 said:


> some people don't live in america you know


Its every god damn week people ask 'when does raw start', like holy shit lol


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Its every god damn week people ask 'when does raw start', like holy shit lol


yer it is a bit stupid lol


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Its every god damn week people ask 'when does raw start', like holy shit lol


Depedning on whether its being Aired on the West Coast or East coast( I think) in the states depends whethers it on at 1am here or 2am.. So tbf, It can vary.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

DrewMac255 said:


> some people don't live in america you know


Are you ignorant?

There are a plethora of ways to find out.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Soooo.....when does Raw start again?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm making tacos lol. I'm pumped for raw. Only to see Kane finally getting the reaction he deserves. Cm Punk, John Cena, and the promo is the only thing for Raw. Oh and his name is Stone Cold Steve Austin. Cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

It starts at 3 am. come on is it so hard to understand?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Scott Button said:


> Depedning on whether its being Aired on the West Coast or East coast( I think) in the states depends whethers it on at 1am here or 2am.. So tbf, It can vary.


u wrong cuz it's always east coast time


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

One week away from finding out who's returning. I'm getting kinda apathetic about it though.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Spinferno said:


> One week away from finding out who's returning. I'm getting kinda apathetic about it though.


Bet ya it's someone whom you never expected and are even MORE disappointed when you find out. 


Bet it's Hacksaw Jim Duggan. :lmao


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

As it gets closer to Jan 2nd, I'm more and more hoping it's John Morrison for some very strange reason...

I actually hope it's 3/4 different people though


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

chr1st0 said:


> As it gets closer to Jan 2nd, I'm more and more hoping it's John Morrison for some very strange reason...
> 
> I actually hope it's 3/4 different people though


No one cares about him. Im hoping its more than 3 people returning on the 2. But if its jericho how boring and predictable it would be.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Cycloneon said:


> Its every god damn week people ask 'when does raw start', like holy shit lol




You'd think after asking once and watching RAW, they would remember. Even if you DON'T remember its so simple...RAW has been on at 9 pm every week for 18 years. 9 pm EST, England is 5 hours ahead. So it starts at 2 am. The only time this changes is when our DST ends or begins before theirs does. And that just means it comes on either one hour later or one hour earlier for a few weeks before returning to normal.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Can you imagine that..

2nd January, we're into the main event, suddenly on the titantron, videos start playing like it's all been hacked (remember Judgement Day 2000 when suddenly girls went on titantron during Rock/HHH).. the people in the ring are confused and all of a sudden a few superstars that the video is about return from round the ring (Nexus style) and begin to beat the stars in the ring down with the videos still playing on the titantron before it all goes quiet and.. "NO CHANCE" plays and Vince and Steph come to the ring.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Can you imagine that..
> 
> 2nd January, we're into the main event, suddenly on the titantron, videos start playing like it's all been hacked (remember Judgement Day 2000 when suddenly girls went on titantron during Rock/HHH).. the people in the ring are confused and all of a sudden a few superstars that the video is about return from round the ring (Nexus style) and begin to beat the stars in the ring down with the videos still playing on the titantron before it all goes quiet and.. "NO CHANCE" plays and Vince and Steph come to the ring.


Sounds reasonably entertaining to me, but I still hope it's Jericho.


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

DrewMac255 said:


> i know, but the funny thing is, if i say something bad about punk im somehow a troll, but when punk mark's talk crap about drew it's ok??
> 
> i wouldn't call that fair


It's okay to voice opinions about it. Not okay what you were doing. I don't see anyone doing that about Drew McIntyre, I see people post that he's boring, can't get a reaction, jobbing and that sort of stuff. That's opinions. I don't see spamming over and over again though, like you were doing. 



chr1st0 said:


> As it gets closer to Jan 2nd, I'm more and more hoping it's John Morrison for some very strange reason...
> 
> I actually hope it's 3/4 different people though


Lol John Morrison, didn't even remember him for a second then. Disappointed wouldn't even describe my emotions if it was him.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

The only thing worth watching Raw for is Cena/Kane and "It Begins". If the promos are for Taker it will be a HUGE let down, even if it is Jericho I will be bummed. They come back way to much and hype it every time, it gets too repetitive. I want it to be a complete shock.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

YES! No NCIS tonight! It's a sign; tonight will be epic.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

Actually, someone said it before.. It's going to be Vince... dammit...


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

Sykova said:


> The only thing worth watching Raw for is Cena/Kane and "It Begins". If the promos are for Taker it will be a HUGE let down, even if it is Jericho I will be bummed. They come back way to much and hype it every time, it gets too repetitive. I want it to be a complete shock.


You're a Punk mark but you're not excited to see him in his hometown? :O


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Sykova said:


> The only thing worth watching Raw for is Cena/Kane and "It Begins". If the promos are for Taker it will be a HUGE let down, even if it is Jericho I will be bummed. They come back way to much and hype it every time, it gets too repetitive. I want it to be a complete shock.


Jericho has only returned to WWE after a long absence one time in his career. I'll admit that I'll be pretty bummed if it's Undertaker, because it's pretty obvious that he'll be coming back soon. Jericho is one of my favorite performers, though, so I will be very pleased if the videos are for him. I can't say I wouldn't like to see it be Shane/Stephanie, like some theorized, but I think it will end up being Jericho and it will be very exciting.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Sykova said:


> Actually, someone said it before.. It's going to be Vince... dammit...




Hmm....I don't think Vince would do promos for himself, and I'm talking about the kayfabe Mr. McMahon character. Why would he announce his return? He was ousted by the board. If he wanted to come back he'd run a subtle take over operation run by his trusted proxies like Del Rio and a couple of others taking over WWE. I think we can count him out. 

The only real possibilities at this point are Jericho and Taker I believe. And they did have "Chris" written on the notebook in the last promo, so its certainly looking like Jericho.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I do remember reading some rumblings about The Undertaker Vs. Goldberg at Wrestlemania because they wanted someone the fans would buy could legitimately beat The Undertaker. Although that is more appealing to me than The Undertaker Vs. Triple H for the third time, I can't say I would buy it for one second. Especially knowing how WWE treats most other stars that weren't homegrown by them.

I've also heard some whispers about names like Mick Foley (which I don't think anyone cares about) and Brock Lesnar (which I can't fathom would ever come to fruition).

So although I think the Jan. 2nd will be the return of Jericho, I do find myself interested more in if 'Taker will have another 'Mania match and if he does, against who.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Gladiator and Godfather both on TV here in the UK, not to mention Raw at 2am... Signs are good of a great night


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> I do remember reading some rumblings about The Undertaker Vs. Goldberg at Wrestlemania because they wanted someone the fans would buy could legitimately beat The Undertaker. Although that is more appealing to me than The Undertaker Vs. Triple H for the third time, I can't say I would buy it for one second. Especially knowing how WWE treats most other stars that weren't homegrown by them.
> 
> I've also heard some whispers about names like Mick Foley (which I don't think anyone cares about) and Brock Lesnar (which I can't fathom would ever come to fruition).
> 
> So although I think the Jan. 2nd will be the return of Jericho, I do find myself interested more in if 'Taker will have another 'Mania match and if he does, against who.


if anybody is going to wrestle the undertaker it will be some one younger, foley won't do it and jericho will most likely face punk


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sykova said:


> The only thing worth watching Raw for is Cena/Kane and "It Begins". If the promos are for Taker it will be a HUGE let down, even if it is Jericho I will be bummed. They come back way to much and hype it every time, it gets too repetitive. I want it to be a complete shock.


Dude im right with you. I want it to be someone completely shocking. A new era or something. Not some damn Jericho feuding with Punk. I'm ok with Jericho doing surprise returns along with Undertaker, i'll mark for sure. But it's just too obvious at this point. Why can't WWE do something unpredictable to start the year off?


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

To me, it unfortunately seems like WWE are headed towards Taker/HHH III, unless they're just trying to swerve everyone. Personally, I'd like to see someone young get the match. Barrett, Sheamus, Ziggler, Rhodes, etc. Or maybe even a more established star like Punk, Christian or Jericho. I don't see why Foley would be such a bad idea, either. That could definitely be an epic battle, especially if it was in Hell in a Cell or something like a Street Fight.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I would be O.K. with Chris Jericho coming back if a few things happen:

1. He has to be a heel. Jericho is AWFUL as a babyface.
2. He better not still have that terrible haircut. He's 41 years old, he shouldn't have a haircut of teenage pop bands.
3. He needs to switch up his promo style instead of doing the big words/monotone thing. Mostly because since he's been gone, a lot of people have ripped him off.


----------



## ThrillBoom (Dec 26, 2011)

final RAW of the year, in Chicago. Expect it to revolve around CM Punk. the last imagine we'll see is Punk riading his title, the crowd cheering and some heel (Del Rio or Miz) lying on the mat


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

10 minitz guyz


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

can someone please pm me a stream


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

ThrillBoom said:


> final RAW of the year, in Chicago. Expect it to revolve around CM Punk. the last imagine we'll see is Punk riading his title, the crowd cheering and some heel (Del Rio or Miz) lying on the mat


Chico pulled his groin, so he's out 4-6 weeks. So if he's there, he won't be taking many bumps, if any at all.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

RevolverSnake said:


> can someone please pm me a stream




If you really want to watch live this won't work, but WWE.com offers their full shows on their website:

http://vids.wwe.com/h60019241/friday-night-smackdown-fri-dec-2


Its just like watching on TV


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

6 more minutes


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Cant wait till Stone Cold come through those curtains


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

sorry but that dosnt work over here


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> sorry but that dosnt work over here


Justin.tv


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

ssomeone please pm a link


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

METTY said:


> *BREAKING*
> 
> The final cryptic video for January 2nd, 2012 will be airing on tonight’s RAW Supershow in Chicago. Tonight’s video will make it clear who the vignettes are for.
> 
> -Dave Meltzer


The most recent video showed us exactly who the videos are for when they put that person's face in the video.


----------



## CelI (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm already facepalming at the thought of Alicia Fox probably being on the show


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

CelI said:


>


I'm marking out Bro.


3 minutes!

Wonder if Daniel Bryan will get a match tonight?


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

3 minutes!


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

had a bowl, looking forward to raw


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds like somebody didn't have a foxy Christmas.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

HERE WE GO


----------



## malcolmx (Aug 18, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> I'm already facepalming at the thought of Alicia Fox probably being on the show


Haha. Much rather have Kelly Kelly than Alicia botching again.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Here we go.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Waiting for Chicago's roars to CM Punk's theme!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Lets go!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Apparently fuckin' Google doesn't work overseas either.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

here we go!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Let's do this, bitches.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

RAW has begun.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

there goes the ratings


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

BEST IN THE WORLD!!!! Johnny ACE!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

loller troll


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Funkman trolling hard


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

John has just moved up to my favourite person in the world by doing that.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

lmaoooooooooo trolled


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Troll Laurinaitis!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He is fucking AMAZING.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

lololololollo
what a troll


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT LOL


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

FUNKMAN FTW


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ALRIGHT CHUMPS LET'S DO THIS!!!!

HERE WWE GOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Johnny Ace for the f'n WIN!:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

ahahahaa


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

YES YES I LOVE IT OMG


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Johnny Ace XD that...was...creative!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Johnny Ace is the fucking man! :lmao


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

oh that was funny


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Laurinaitis just trolled us all.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

MR. EXCITEMENT!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LMFAO JOHN LAURINATIS IS THE GREATEST FUCKING ENTITY TO EVER EXIST HOLY SHIT


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

lmao


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

This is already the best Raw of the year.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

lol listen to that heat LOVE crowds like Chicago and I really like Johnny Ace


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Mr. Excitement was awesome!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh Johnny Ace, you are so fucking troll.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Probably the greatest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Johnny Ace job title botch.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Okay, that was a great troll move.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

trollinitus


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Johnny Ace just trolled my hometown *HARD!!!*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was fucking awesome... and it got the crowd riled up XD


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

crowd is red hot!


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome sustained booing. Way to represent, Chicago!


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Good Troll John


----------



## @connor_devine94 (Oct 27, 2011)

The interim vice president of raw ! did he just say that !?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wow that heat, damn can't hear what he is saying


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

good crowd.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

does anyone have a _____________ for raw. usually watch it but im away.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL Johnny Ace


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok I am seeing 1998 Vince level trolling from Johnny boy tonight.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Go away Funkman.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"I AM A PUNK BELIVER!" BEST IN THE WORLD!!!!! The Funk Man is a convert.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

That's Mr.Excitement for you


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Laurinaitis's shit-eating grin might be the most hilarious thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Who is this John Elway wanna be bitch?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Cm Punk!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Haha love Johnny Ace.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Weak crowd.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Huge pop


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Great pop!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn good crowd.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Can't Raw be in Chicago every week?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow. Johnny Ace was fucking star struck with that heat. He panicked and fumbled. Lol.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Crowd are just glad to have something to cheer after the awful run the Bears have been on...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

this should be a good night for cena lol. Chicago should give kane the respect he deserves and boo the shit out of cena


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

He flubbed the one line he has to do. THE ONE LINE. And it makes him even better.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

nice punk pop


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

now this is a hot fucking crowd, epic heat for laurinaitis, epic pop for punk


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Pretty disappointing start to Raw so far

lol at era of unpredictability


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

Holy shit, the grease in Punks hair!


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

the ratings have dropped from a 3.2 to a 1.3


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Shitty crowd...Chi town disappoints.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pussy Monster Sr vs Pussy Monster Jr.
Fanfuckingtastic.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> Pretty disappointing start to Raw so far
> 
> lol at era of unpredictability


The show just fucking started, relax.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Wanna kill yourself? Take a shot everytime Twitter is mentioned on RAW tonight.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

I want to see him just clock him with the mic and beat him down. Tell me that wouldn't be awesome.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is just so freaking epic!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I hope that is just water...gross.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

And this is why you hold TV events in wrestling cities instead of Somewhere, Virginia (No offense but the Virginia crowds suck balls).

Good opening so far.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

JDman said:


> Shitty crowd...Chi town disappoints.


If they were chanting "Triple H" would that be better?


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Management classes :')


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

WWE's version of a Rick Roll. GJ Ace. That was hilarious. I love Johnny more and more each week.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Did he botch "secondly"? Because that would be...expected.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

LOL johnny already done it!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I am high on drugs right now.

I'm serious, all jokes aside.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Punk acting tough against Ace

He didnt do shit against Big Kev :lmao


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Shitty crowd, needs more HHH to wake these dumb fucks up.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

JDman said:


> Shitty crowd...Chi town disappoints.


Are you deaf?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Laurinitis trolling


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Johnny Ace, trolling like a champ.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Johnny Ace is a fucking boss.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love him. Ace is the best.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Johnny Ace is slowly growing on me.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

JDman said:


> Shitty crowd...Chi town disappoints.


is ur volume low?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Funkman is owning the show currently.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

God bless Funkman


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Mr. Excitement is on fire tonight.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Mr. Unpredictable!


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Lauranaitis is the best in the world at what he does.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

that was stupid, i hate cm punk even more now


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Trollaurinaitis


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a lame joke Punk.... :no:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Super Punk on the way...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Johnny Ace:lmao:lmao:lmao

Tell those aliens off Funkman!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Brodus Clay to debut in the gauntlet?


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Definitely gonna be Ziggler as the number 3 man in the gauntlet match getting the win.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The Vice President of Talent Relations and Interim General Manager of Monday Night Raw is the best guy ever. He might be my favorite authority figure since Vince.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

wow 4 matches?? the ratings are gonna be down the toilet


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The Miz will win against Punk and have a match next week!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Raw is Punk a very merry xmas to the IWC


----------



## @connor_devine94 (Oct 27, 2011)

Was hoping for Punk vs Bryan then


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm literally feeling nostalgic just seeing a load of signs


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god :lmao


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"You don't want any of this, mm'kay?"


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LMFAOOOOOOO


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Funkman


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

Punk/Ace is gonna happen but it will be a let down.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk vs Ace? I'm up for it!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hate gauntlet matches.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Johnny Ace is GOLD


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

"You don't want any of this." :lmao


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Punk's schtick is getting old.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

lol lmao johnny ace


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

That's right Punk, you don't wanna any of Mr. Excitement! Ace be trolling.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

That's right Punk, you don't wanna any of Mr. Excitement! Ace be trolling.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

All Japan Shoutout ohshit


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

hazuki said:


> is ur volume low?


As long as Triple H isn't on the screen, JDman's volume is probably on mute.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Johnny Ace looks like he's having so much fun out there.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"You don't want any of this." - Deadpan. Love it.

Johnny Ace winning via Ace Crusher would be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Ace >>> Punk haha


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Raw is Punk.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Punk vs Ace ... make it happen!

You don't want any of this XD

Oh and you can't wrestle chants XD <3 Chicago!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ace > Punk


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

"all Japan tapes" haha. 

Funkman fought Taker once, haha


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

How many times did they just say Universe?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

YOU CAN'T WRESTLE!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Johnny Ace plays his character well, i think he's funny. he's great at being lame and annoying.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

There is just something so wrong about Punk being a pandering face.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Punk is just begging for an ass whoopin'.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Captain insaneo sign!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Week after week I become more and more of a fan of Johnny Ace lol.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Ace v. Punk! Make it happen!


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Walk-In said:


> Johnny Ace looks like he's having so much fun out there.


exactly love it


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Punk Vs Laurinaitis!


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Lmao at them trying recreate McMahon/Austin fued with these two clowns.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The re-debut of Brodus Clay incoming...


----------



## @connor_devine94 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ratings going to BOMB


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Sin Cara is in the crowd.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

I am buying more into Johnny Ace every week


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> There is just something so wrong about Punk being a pandering face.


#CMPANDER


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

lol don't think funk man vs punk will happen though


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

im sure jack swagger is one of his opponents


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

So When Do You Guys Expect to see the New Y2J Promo Tonight??? And What do u Expect in the Kane-Cena Storyline???


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

damn... got straight to the video this time around.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I would just like to use my 2000th post to say that Laurinaitis is fucking awesome.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Ever since Johnny Ace buried JoMo with his future endeavored line a few weeks back I've been hooked


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

100% Jericho.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fuck it is jericho


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Omg its golberg


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

y2j next week


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Didn't get anything from that video that I don't already know...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

HOLY FUCK THEY HIGHLIGHTED THE GLOBE! IT HAS TO BE JERICHO! OMGGGGGGGG


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

And we're back in Silent Hill....


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

Do you understand. lol'd.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

BOOKER!!!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok how was that video conclusive? Someone get a video and break that shit down ASAP


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Punk has been trying too hard during his face run. He just needs to be laid back on the mic like he was a few months ago.
I know he has to cater to the crowd and everything but he's losing his coolness.


THEENDBEGINS!!!!
HE'S COMING!!!!!!
PUNKS OPPONENT!!!!
JERICHO!!!!!!
Do you understand what I am saying to you right now???

Rhodes vs. Booker! Dope!


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Johnny ace is a fucking legend, Keep him GM screw vinnie and his cunt of a son in law.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I really hate the Supershow now. Why are we having a Smackdown match next?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

EndBegins. And they didnt leave a single hint!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Man, this 2/1/12 promo is fucking creepy!


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

That was the most exciting 12 minutes of my day right there


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

do you understand.... Chris Jericho?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I want John Cena to be one of the three Gauntlet wrestlers. SWERVE!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Booker to walk out and Cody to spit in his face.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Booker vs Rhodes; not again.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

How did that indicate it will be Jericho?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> Ace > Punk


Agreed, not a fan of Ace but he was great, Punk was lame as hell with all his terrible jokes, also the crowd is disappointing, not that good.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

The End Begins = The Undertaker


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

WWE should piss off with twitter. Nobody fucking cares.

Btw, it's Undertaker to return.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Pretty decent reaction for Booker T.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Great pop for Booker.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Agreed, not a fan of Ace but he was great, Punk was lame as hell with all his terrible jokes, also the crowd is disappointing, not that good.


Yeah Raw sucks so far.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

So no evidence of who it actually is, yeah Dirt Sheets are so correct.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

lmao


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

oh cody rhodes sucks soo bad


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

TWITER TWITTER TWITTER TWITTER TWITTER TWITTER TWATTER TWITTER TWITTER TWITTER


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh god the screaming Cena girl is there.


----------



## THREE TWO ONE (Apr 24, 2007)

Love how Johnny Ace is trending higher then John Laurinaitis on twitter, smarks


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Booker match for free? why?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol, that video did not claim it's Jericho. I hope it isnt him neither.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

jerichoooooo


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

So I See that The Undertaker is Returning Next Week!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Alex said:


> How did that indicate it will be Jericho?


That's what I'd like to know. Some of these guys are acting like they've known all along


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

punk has already murdered the ratings


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Rhodes gets bigger like every week it seems.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> Agreed, not a fan of Ace but he was great, Punk was lame as hell with all his terrible jokes, also the crowd is disappointing, not that good.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

the CROWD IS HOTTTTTTTT


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Shitty crowd is shitty.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

booker is so big compared to cody


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

JDman said:


> Shitty crowd is shitty.


i agree, we need hhh to burry the entire roster


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

U guys think we will get a Midcard Mafia appearance tonight?


----------



## @connor_devine94 (Oct 27, 2011)

I freaking hate how at MITB King was bashing the crowd and now he is in love with them like 'awww yeah it's CM Punk's home town its great' damn he sucks he needs to get off the damn table...


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Besides the opening segment, The Jericho promo and this match, RAW Has been bad.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Don't you guy*S* see? I*T*'s obv*I*ously *N*ot goin*G* to be Jericho.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

A lot of people watching with the television on mute tonight apparently.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

lol at WWE trying to recreate Austin vs Vince with Punk and Ace

Punk is no Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Im loving this match


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lol the it begins guy is Umaga


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cody doesn't like his new knee pads!


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> lol at WWE trying to recreate Austin vs Vince with Punk and Ace
> 
> Punk is no Stone Cold Steve Austin


Vince is no Johnny Ace either.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> lol at WWE trying to recreate Austin vs Vince with Punk and Ace
> 
> Punk is no Stone Cold Steve Austin


that's because punk cant draw and his joke's are booring and stupid


----------



## @connor_devine94 (Oct 27, 2011)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> lol at WWE trying to recreate Austin vs Vince with Punk and Ace
> 
> Punk is no Stone Cold Steve Austin


The attitude era called, they want their mark back


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Booker's expressions are gold!


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

cody WE COMIN FOR YOU .....!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> Don't you guy*S* see? I*T*'s obv*I*ously *N*ot goin*G* to be Jericho.


:lmao Brilliant.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Guys it's not Jericho. Gosh people act like they knew it all along. This video proved nothing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> Punk has been trying too hard during his face run. He just needs to be laid back on the mic like he was a few months ago.
> I know he has to cater to the crowd and everything but he's losing his coolness.


He's trying too hard because Punk's character, if we're honest, is not likeable at all. A born heel with a smarmy/smug/asshole personality is not suppose to be a straight up face but that's what he's trying to do and I don't get it.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Exactly WHAT did people see to be so sure it's Jericho? Taker was IN the 4th video. Check the itbegins thread.


----------



## The$ecretWeapon (Mar 27, 2011)

So they can acknowledge Lauranitas trending, but they just completely ignore these mysterious videos proclaiming the end of the world?

Okay...


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Can someone post the final vid? I missed the first 10 or so minutes.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

it BETTER not be Taker


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> That's what I'd like to know. Some of these guys are acting like they've known all along


Well I think it is Jericho for a couple reasons. This last video focused so much on the globe, while the dialogue was focusing on the force coming back to take what is his. That sounds like Jericho coming for Punk, claiming that he is the best in the world. The video that preceded this video showed a maple leaf for a few seconds, and the notebook had a five letter word crossed out with a huge X, it started with C and ended in S, which might be Chris. 

It could be anyone really, but most of the "clues" point to Jericho, in my opinion.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

lol king dodging the question


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm going to guess at Punk vs. Swagger, Punk vs. Ziggler, Punk vs. Miz, Punk vs. Laurinitis, Brodus re-debut and helps Ace win


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

@connor_devine94 said:


> I freaking hate how at MITB King was bashing the crowd and now he is in love with them like 'awww yeah it's CM Punk's home town its great' damn he sucks he needs to get off the damn table...


I found that annoying as well.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

I MARKED FOR KMART


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> lol at WWE trying to recreate Austin vs Vince with Punk and Ace
> 
> Punk is no Stone Cold Steve Austin


Johnny Ace isn't Vince either. But Punk and Ace compliment each other well.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

JDman said:


> Shitty crowd is shitty.


The crowd has been shitty for more than a year. Do we really need to make this comment every week?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Scorpion95 said:


> it BETTER not be Taker




I really don't think it is. During the cabin/darkness ads last year, they actually showed Undertaker walking around for a couple of weeks before his return. Tonight was just another mysterious video. That means its likely someone other than Taker. Whether thats Jericho, or a non wrestler like Shane, who knows.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Freeloader said:


> Exactly WHAT did people see to be so sure it's Jericho? Taker was IN the 4th video. Check the itbegins thread.


Probably people think that the boy is Jericho, the notebook is his ideas and the girl is Punk for stealing them and his act since they've read that Jericho/Punk might be set for WM.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The crowd wants Punk.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is a great match!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone miss Hornswoggle on RAW every week?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

lol bet no brudus clay


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> The crowd has been shitty for more than a year. Do we really need to make this comment every week?


nothing tops the crowed that started chanting "Power Rangers" during Sin Cara vs Evan Bourne.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

If the rest of the show consists of 4 CM Punk matches and a guaranteed awful divas match then im going to bed now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I got a phone call from my friend, so I had to mute the opening promo. I saw Punk & Johnny Ace talking. What came of that? 

Booker still looks like he's at least in decent shape.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

TripleG said:


> I got a phone call from my friend, so I had to mute the opening promo. I saw Punk & Johnny Ace talking. What came of that?
> 
> Booker still looks like he's at least in decent shape.



4 matches for Punk tonight, including one against Johnny Ace himself (if he wins the other 3).


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Probably people think that the boy is Jericho, the notebook is his ideas and the girl is Punk for stealing them and his act since they've read that Jericho/Punk might be set for WM.


Maybe. I'd love for it to be Jericho, but I am less skeptical it is now. I think he could do a lot of good in the WWE right about now.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

MajinTrunks said:


> nothing tops the crowed that started chanting "Power Rangers" during Sin Cara vs Evan Bourne.


Also, when Edmonton threw back Cena's shirt. My hometown


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Are Cody and Booker around the same height, or am I just imagining things? Cody's a lot taller than I thought he was.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not even joking when I say that I hope it's Billy Kidman.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

It'd be funny if it was the antichrist coming to end the world.....through wwe.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Do I hear Cody chants?


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

has that tattoo on Booker's back always been that huge?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> I got a phone call from my friend, so I had to mute the opening promo. I saw Punk & Johnny Ace talking. What came of that?
> 
> Booker still looks like he's at least in decent shape.


Punk is in a gauntlet match, if any of the guys win they get a shot next week. If Punk wins it'll be him vs. Johnny Ace as the 4th match.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Booker is getting huge cheers right dere!


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Fuck me how long has this shit gone on for now? seems like forever.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lol why does cody wear kneepads?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I got a phone call from my friend, so I had to mute the opening promo. I saw Punk & Johnny Ace talking. What came of that?
> 
> Booker still looks like he's at least in decent shape.


At least decent shape. His physique is actually, at 45yrs old (I think?) better than several current WWE wrestlers.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Hilarious, we get the possibility of 4 CM Punk matches, and people on here are bitchin like crazy. If this would have happened 6 months ago, this forum would have crashed. Oh how the mighty have fallen. 

Mighty = IWC darling?? That can't be right...


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

More Booker T = win


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Apokolips said:


> If the rest of the show consists of 4 CM Punk matches and a guaranteed awful divas match then im going to bed now.


Good night.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

JakeC_91 said:


> It'd be funny if it was the antichrist coming to end the world.....through wwe.


just because that would be the most creative thing wwe has done in forever id love iteven if it was shitty


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Also, when Edmonton threw back Cena's shirt. My hometown


I Was There Buddy i youched the shirt


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

booker still got it


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm digging this match.. Sucka.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Scissor's Kick is one of the worst finishers ever. I hate how he kicks the guy in the gut and the guy just stands there waiting for the kick.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL, they're honest to God gonna job Punk out to Laurinaitis. How's that gonna help the ratings they're so concerned with?

Obviously Kane will be the last guy and he lays Punk out. Meh.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

This is actually a decent match.


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

high kick to the face? also known as kick to the chest


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Cody Rhodes Buried, Let the shit storm commence.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

There's something off about this match.


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

good match

good match


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Booker wins, YES


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Booker T wins!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

fuck yeah! lol


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

yeeeeeeeeess!! take that you vanilla midget


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow. Booker won. OK.


----------



## The$ecretWeapon (Mar 27, 2011)

IC Champ just lost to an announcer...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Um....why?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It wasn't for the title? fpalm


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

solid match.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Good match.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

fuck booker t


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Marking out for Booker T right now :mark


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

BOOKER T FTW! Awesome. 

Booker can still go, but he looked a little gassed there. Ring rust I suppose. Unless he was selling himself as being more tired than he was.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*01-02-2012 = The Coming of the MidCard Mafia*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Booker T wins, :lmao


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Booker T wins, :lmao


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Great opening match for RAW. Booker and Cody will end their feud at RR where Cody gets put over big time by Booker.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Booker wins!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Why didn't they save this for a PPV? Or have Booker win the previous match? Oh well.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Average match.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is how it should be booked (sure, pun intended, haha)
Now they're 1-1. Rhodes will go over in this feud completely so this win is great for Booker!
That was a great match!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I WANNA SEE THE KANE-AROONIE


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Good match. Raw is pretty nice so far.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

king officialy jizzed his pants


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

The$ecretWeapon said:


> IC Champ just lost to an announcer...


He lost to a six time World Champion.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Awwwww Cena is such a decent and honorable man! I love him!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

::awaits the "Cody Rhodes Buried" threads throughout the Smackdown forum started by retards who have little to no understanding of wrestling::


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Damn good match with a good crowd.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Aw yes, Cena once again kissing Rhyder's ass for sympathy cheers. C'mon WWE.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

CENA SUCKS


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Chi-Town is booing Cena. lol.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

The real face of the company, Cena is here


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck off.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

actually cena, you did give him that title shot.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

The$ecretWeapon said:


> IC Champ just lost to an announcer...


Announcer that wrestled not that long ago and was a multi-time World champion...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cena is not such a nice guy, you know. Ask those poor roofers.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Kane please set fire to Cena tonight.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Booker won! Woot


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ryder should stay away from Cena from now on. The crowd might turn on him too!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

jeez not like he lost to lawler who was over the hill in 94


----------



## @connor_devine94 (Oct 27, 2011)

Chilling with Cena will get Ryder booed faster than getting Cena over


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol called that.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ziggler, Swagger, and Brodus.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If CM Punk can somehow beat Jack Swagger..............


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Why the fuck would you announce the opponents? It ruins the surprise of the gauntlet.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Ziggler with a 50/50 split!! Boos and Cheers


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So basically it's Super Punk.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Punk v Swagger and v Ziggler should both be awesome if given proper time. But Mark his hurt so I don't think that would be very entertaining.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

No miz? what


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Punk isnt winning past Ziggler because Henry is injured.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What the F?
Henry is on SD!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I called Swagger and Ziggler.. thought Henry couldn't wrestle.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

drew should have been in this match


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

who ever called these matches for punk , *gives a basket of cookies* o wait no one had henry so close


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

So CM Punks gonna run threw all three of these guys? FUCK.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

king officially jizzed his pants


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Shut up Kelly


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

God, Kelly Kelly can't act for shit.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I can't wait to see Johnny's gear. Highlight of my year already.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Big Show vs The Miz


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wonder if he gave her a big show


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Henry cannot wrestle...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And Kelly will be in Ace's office...in his hotel room....after the show.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cm Punk can't beat sexual chocolate


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

What is on Kelly's lips?

Wait. Don't answer that.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Kelly sounded soooo drunk when she said "you're in troubleeeee!" haha


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

holy shit kelly kelly has a personality.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

The$ecretWeapon said:


> IC Champ just lost to an announcer...


A 6 time World champ and King of the Ring winning announcer, yeah......ok


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Mark Henry......why?

INB4PUNKCANTDRAWSOTHEYNEEDHENRYFORARATINGSBOOST


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

god damn kelly kelly looks good.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

That right there was the perfect use of Kelly Kelly. Keep her out of the ring!

Also, does it bother anyone else when you see someone in the front row texting? If you don't want to be there, don't fucking go!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Show heel turn imminent.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Ass Invader said:


> Ryder should stay away from Cena from now on. The crowd might turn on him too!


Maybe that's the whole point #Conspiracy


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Ziggler/Punk is the only match that interests me out of those 3 opponents.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> No miz? what


Miz attacks/distracts Punk during match with Henry or Ziggler.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

swagger- cm punk will beat him and his lisp fast, meh
ziggles- should be good match
henry- punk is gonna be the one to put him out since hes injured?
PM Sr- *crosses fingers brodus comes in to interfere and we get to see him before 2012*


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

The gauntlet match would be a lot cooler if we didn't already know the result beforehand.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Johnny Ace is getting Big Show to interfere in CM Punk's match with Ziggler. Callin it


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Punk vs Johnny Ace is indeed happening then,F'n Kelly!!


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Ziggler to beat punk and get a title shot.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

what have i missed so far? just tuned in


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I can't see how Punk can beat Swagger, Ziggler and Henry, cleanly anyway, unless he's absorbed Cena's superpower's since his face turn.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> what have i missed so far? just tuned in


Nothing lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Kelly's "you're in trouble" was cute. 

But anyway, WHEN THE FUCK IS BRODUS DEBUTING? I thought for sure that he'd be the third man in the gauntlet match.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Anarchy™ said:


> *Why the fuck would you announce the opponents? *It ruins the surprise of the gauntlet.


Because WWE doesn't know how to do anything anymore.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I'd like to see D-Bryan help Punk during his match with Henry and then see those both celebrate.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL @ this cheap attempt to get Cena sympathy, funny as always.

so Punk beat Swagger and Ziggler and then Henry is going over, next week Henry is the new champion, sounds great.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler vs. Punk for the title on the same night Jericho is named as the mystery guy would be a fucking amazing start to 2012.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Okay so Punk will beat Swagger easily, then struggle through Ziggler before Henry demolishes him but get's DQ'd. Then with Punk laying, Johnny Ace will come down, pin him and get the shot next week.

For anyone who doesn't follow me on Twitter @Anwar_thinks (which is probably everyone) I called at the start of the show and now they've announced the guys it's guaranteed it for me.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

The way king announced the 3 names made me think they changed it last minute.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

watch big show attack henry and henry wins via dq of course brodus clay showing up would be better since the fans are going to start to forget about him


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> what have i missed so far? just tuned in


Booker T beat Cody in a match.
CM Punk will have a gauntlet match against Thwagger, Ziggler and Mizark.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> holy shit kelly kelly has a personality.


Yeah I wish the divas got to show their personalities a bit more. It's awful how badly they are booked. I'd really like to kick Vince in the nuts sometimes over how badly he wrecks his own program. 

If I was my call I would A) Sign 4-6 more divas (or use the ones I have more often) or B) have divas work both Smackdown and Raw since there is less of them to spread around. Then I would C) Have "seminars" to train them to be better on the mic if necessary and D) work with them, in cohesion, to create angles fan would at least feel compelled to not go piss over. It's NOT hard at all.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Hmmmm this is so familar Austin wins the tile and 1 month latter beats Mero, Rock, Dude Love in a gaunlet match SUPER AUSTIN. Rock wins the title at Backlash officially replacing Austin two weeks latter defeats The outlaws, X Pac, Beniot in a gaunlet match. And Cena's gaunlet match I can't remember.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm a huge Punk fan, but it is funny to replace Cena five years ago with the position Punk is in. Chances are, people would be complaining major about Cena having a gauntlet match with 3 people and 'overcoming the odds'. Not a complaint, just something I noticed


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

2011 really was a great year!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

of would've been better if miz was the third oponent that way r truth could of made his return give Miz his finisher throws Miz in The ring and punk covers so we can have johnny vs punk


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

man my stream is shit


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> what have i missed so far? just tuned in


I'm a chick but your sig pic; :faint:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Still teasing Brodus Clay.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Otunga's bowtie!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Walk-In said:


> Also, does it bother anyone else when you see someone in the front row texting? If you don't want to be there, don't fucking go!


Well actually, they could be tweeting about how awesome of a time they're having. That's what I would do. lol


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Here we go again...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

OTUNGA'S ALIVE!!!!!!!


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Haha Brodus Clay mother fuckers lol


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Vintage Otunga!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

D:no brodus till 2012


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Who is Brodus Clay? Must be imagnary


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Well Ziggler's losing again


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Brodus Clay, if he doesn't debut next week, I'll laugh. This is becoming the best running gag in wrestling.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

wtf brodus clay next week?


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Holy shit Show knocked the Tung the hell out


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Brodus Clay to debut next Monday....


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> So basically it's Super Punk.


Yeah, basically. That's why I hate gauntlet matches.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Daaaaaaaang!
They replayed it 4 times:lmao:lmao


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Holy fuck. I love Otunga.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

otunga got knocked the fuck out


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol "but it was a title reign"


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

because keeping the gauntlet line-up a secret is too predictable for funkman.

i think brodus will cost ace the match btw, he'll turn up even though ace told him not to.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

otunga LOL


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Otunga with his flask of coffee. :lmao


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

lmao


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Otunga doesn't have testicles.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

"Testicles" gets the pop of the night


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

testicles, testicles, BUT DIS IZ PG


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hahaha, that was a good line by Big Show.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Big Show = Big fat waste of whale shit #trolling


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Ziggler burying Swagger.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Oh shit, tell 'em Show.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

"go back to 2009 when you were relevant" haha


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice they are continuing the little mini fued between Swagger and Ziggler.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Get these 2 bums off my fuckin screen


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Jack Swagger has way too much confidence in himself. When's the last time he won a match?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

#Burial


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

WOW arm tied behind back match, feelin like its 1998


LOL @ dat lisp

#Swaggerlisp is trending!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

These two together are hilarious!:lmao:lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol that was gold moment by henry


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

lmao henry owns


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

I think Ziggler fucked up lol Swagger's World Heavyweight title run was in 2010 not 2009 right?


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Eve go awayy


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Time for a piss brb


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mark Henry arrived just to make his presence known. Lol


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

#testicles


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Goddamn Eve is fucking hot


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ziggler :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

isn't Henry hurt.
What is going on this show


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

BRB G2G MASTURBATE FURIOUSLY.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That segment was gold... Swagger and Ziggler have both improved tremendously on the mic over the years.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Eve the last acceptable face diva.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

If i could sneak about, i'd stalk eve.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Why is this happening?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Eve and Zack no surprise there


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

inter-gender match?? It's been a while hasn't it?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

A mixed gender match? Hmmm


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Mix TT match after ages!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I just let out a sigh of relief that Eve came out instead of Alicia "Why?" Fox. That's where we're at now on that.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my my my...Eve.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

drew mcintyre plzzz be in this match


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

opponets are beth an natalia lol


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Zack Ryder and Eve Torres live sex celebration?


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Nattie and Tyson?

Who the fuck would Beth team with?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh gosh the commercials are ruining my excitement. Where is The Miz? I think he's going to interupt Cena, then Kane chokeslams Miz.


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

MIXED TT OMMMMMMMMGZZZZZ ENDZ OF PG


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

MajinTrunks said:


> Goddamn Eve is fucking hot


For fucking real.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Just love Eve.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

The last time we saw a mix tag team match was between Edge & Kelly Vs Dolph & Vickie if I am not wrong.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

lol @ a Brock Lesnar UFC commercial during RAW


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Dolph burying Thwagger. :lmao


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Brock/Overeem soon....


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

LVblizzard said:


> Good match. Raw is pretty nice so far.





CMojicaAce said:


> Zack Ryder and Eve Torres live sex celebration?


Ryder would be shitting his pants on the way to the ring.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

is beth allowed to wrestle with her brusied face?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Eve lookin' damn good tonight.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Brock Lesnar commercial during RAW? THAT MEANS HE IS RETURNING OOMZG


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Ziggler was right about Swaggers irrelevancy.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Eve is damn hot! Next to Kelly though.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Tyson has hair? It's been that long. :lmao


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Tyson Kidd on Raw...?..?!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

wtf tyson kidd still has a job?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> lol @ a Brock Lesnar UFC commercial during RAW


I'm watching that. Should either be Brock's ultimate triumph or his destruction.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

woo woo woo


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

planetarydeadlock said:


> Nattie and Tyson?
> 
> Who the fuck would Beth team with?


Well whaddya know.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

these fucking comercials


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Booker T in the opening match on Raw in 2011 almost 2012... hmm...... fpalm


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

They put the band back together! Natalya and Tyson... actually.. who cares... Natalya and EVE!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Tyson Kidd is still employed? Who knew?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The Hart Dynasty returns


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Man, how I'd love it if Eve gave me a split legged moonsault.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Kidd on RAW WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I was hoping for X Pac and Torrie.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Gosh that pinup strong gimmick was just a waste of damn time.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Tyson Kidd on Raw? Yay! Too bad he's losing.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Dude that guy RIGHT behind Eve has the BEST FUCKING SEAT in the arena. She's blatantly shaking her ass at the crowd too. 

Holy shit that is SO much win. I would be screaming at people around me to cheer the shit out of her just to thank her for shaking that ass.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

In before Cole comment's on Kidd's sarcastic personality.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice to see Tyson Kidd on Raw.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Tyson Kidd must be excited. He's ON RAW! Unreal.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes! Glad they're going to start building up the midcard!
All cause of how over Ryder is!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

failed ryder chant


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

JULY 23RD 2012

cena returning


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

That refs the luckiest bastard in the world...


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Shucky ducky quack quack!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao Natalya is just like get out of my ring or I will kill you


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Tyson Kidd is an awesome wrestler, hope these two start a feud for the US title, awesome matches would ensue


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

is that alex riley?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Eve and dat ass!!!!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Like a fuck was given that Raw has a "1000 episodes," Cole


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh shit that's Tyson Kidd!? Didn't recognized him without the stupid mexican cholo hairstyle.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

I could see Ziggler and Swagger interfere in each of their matches.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

OH MY GOD EVE PLEASE HAVE SEX WITH ME


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Eve with the MOONsault.
I see what you did there.....:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Or when you hooked up with all of your ex wives, Lawler..


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

oh that sky high

MARKING OUT


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Aww, he's not going to say it


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

that kick by eve was brutal


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

hahaha ref's hand hit the rope


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

Anti-Hero Vs The Boss.

One hand tied behind the back match.

It really does feel like 1998.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at the referee running out of room there.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

[email protected] ref


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

lol @ the ref....


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

WTF happened to the ref


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I thought someone kidnapped the ref for a moment there.

EDIT: Where the fuck did he go?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

What the hell happened to the ref. Was that a ref botch?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao at the ref


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ref botch lol


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Commentary pretty good tonight.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

nice pin count haha


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

The ref... :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ref. Good luck on your Future Endeavours.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

the fuck happened to the referee on that count?


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Referee Slide Fail


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

The ref totally botched there.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

If I was Ryder, I'd be telling Eve to meet me after the show so that I could show her my new "finishing maneuver".


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Ryder must be too popular if they're planning to bury him with one of the always awful romance storylines


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

here we go again Cena trolling like always


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

ref botch :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena's face :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

why don't tthey call kane the big red machine anymore?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cena calling out Kane? Probaly another generic "ANGRY" Cena promos


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Damn Eve is so fucking cute.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Why was there a box of tissues on the ring steps?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I wasn't paying attention, what happened to the ref?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Bring on Cena/Kane already!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Cena must want his face to get uppercutted into next week again.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Eve is damn hot! Next to Kelly though.


Eve is hotter than Kelly Kelly


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

What was the point of that match?


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

What happened with the ref? I missed it


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Get ready for the heaviest heat since 7/17! Waiting to see what Kane's upto.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Ahhhh how clutch would a "fuck you Cena" chant be. Come on Chicago!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This will be interesting.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Eve fistpumping just gives me many happy mental images.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Why was there a box of tissues on the ring steps?


Natalya and Beth use them for their entrance.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Ref botch. LOL


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

what's up the refs today? first the dude doing stoke-villa, now this chuckle.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Kane/Cena on the top of the hour? LOL, only because Chicago I guess.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena better have some protection for his shirt because Kane is coming for it


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

lol @ eve and her non existant booty...Im pretty much watching raw to see kane


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Why was there a box of tissues on the ring steps?


I assume Natalya brought them, in case she made Eve cry.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> Cena calling out Kane? Probaly another generic "ANGRY" Cena promos


Cena don't know angry anymore,He forgives!!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

slimsellout said:


> What happened with the ref? I missed it




Ryder was pinning Tyson Kidd and he went down to count and slid right out of the ring.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

So is Eve going to start hanging with Ryder like she did with Truth? Pop-leach


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

I was expecting a very nice selling by Kidd, an excellent seller, for the rough Ryder but it confirms that nobody can sell like Dolph.


----------



## Belal (Jul 11, 2006)

Wsupden said:


> why don't tthey call kane the big red machine anymore?


he dosen't even have red attire anymore lol, they should call him the big black machine now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wow listen to those boos


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Stu?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Cena is a fucking troll


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Cena is so over in Chicago......


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Stew for president


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

stew? stu? the camara guy?


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO THIS LOOSER


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

holycityzoo said:


> Stu?


Probably the camera guy.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

I hope Kane puts Cena through a table.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> Eve is hotter than Kelly Kelly


This.


----------



## @connor_devine94 (Oct 27, 2011)

DAT line is back...


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Notice the past month or 2 the announcer hasn't been saying John Cena the same.

Confirmed heel turn.


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

bahahahaha cena getting booed to shit again in chicago


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Cenanation?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Boos for Cena, lol.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Yay I got choked to the point last week I had anal bleeding and I am getting boooed out the building but I am going to be all smiley and HAPPY YAYYYYY RISE ABOVE HATE.


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

The crowd loves John Cena.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Steve. said:


> So is Eve going to start hanging with Ryder like she did with Truth? Pop-leach


If it means her ass is going to make an appearance, then I am all for it. 

All fans who don't cheer Eve suck, because that ass is epic.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cena is a mad troll

booooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cena's shirt isnt ripped at the top, so I guess Kane isn't stealing it again.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Please, no corny jokes. Please?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Kill that bitch right the fuck now.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

What the fuck is mixed about it, Lawler?


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

kane is the face in this feud tonight


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Woman being raped in crowd in Chicago.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Mixed response? It's all boos.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wsupden said:


> wtf tyson kidd still has a job?


WWE probably thinks he has a future within the company since he's affiliated with Bret Hart


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

lol at Lawler "Boy is it loud in here!" 

Yeah...with boos!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh god the screaming cena girl........


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Hate that girl screaming.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

did he say salty is this 1997?


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

booooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

dat one screaming girl


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

lol at the boo this man sign.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> If it means her ass is going to make an appearance, then I am all for it.
> 
> All fans who don't cheer Eve suck, because that ass is epic.


it is ? it's barely there lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

BOO THIS MAN SIGN!
:lmao
That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Time for a Cena heel turn.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

what a fucking suckup


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

eddie guerro sucks


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Cena isn't going to do anything. He'll just forget about what Kane did and tell us how much he respects what he does.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Really Cena, using Eddie to get a pop? Go fuck yourself.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Here we go. Suck up time


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"There is magic in this city." 

Someone cut this man's mic right the fuck now.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Cean trying for cheap pops.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

troll promo on the go


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Cheap pandering is cheap.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena is such a Kiss Ass.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Cena is such an attention whore


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Best part of Raw so far


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Screaming woman is making me lol


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

They need more pineapples in Chicago then.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Pandering John Cena folks.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Using Eddie.

Heel turn.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Fuck the bitch who won't stop screaming.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> Mixed response? It's all boos.


Its mixed between people booing, and people telling him to fuck off.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I want that sign as a shirt

RISE 
Above 
Kane


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

*waits for kane pyro*


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Cut it out Cena. Insult the bastards for booing you. Troll them!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That girl sounds is screeching like monkey, I swear. :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Stop sucking up, Cena.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh Cena just threw the gaunlet down, NYC vs Chicago - best crowd?

Discuss.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

WWE barely ever comes to the garden anymore


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

cena is becoming ned flanders


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

this is the type of ass kissing that makes you want to take a huge shit in their mouth


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Cena, pander pander pander


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cena the advertiser, suck up


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Is Cena honestly trying to pander to a crowd that hates him?


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Bringing up a deceased wrestler to get Cena a cheap cheer. WWE continues to stoop ever lower


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I love it when Cena gets all black Southern pastor on us

PREACH CENA, PREACH!


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Cena please take Chi-Town balls outta your mouth.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

I can't take this seriously at all because of the girl screaming.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

So sad that Cena is a huge suck up.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cena get to the f'n point!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

It disgusts me how bad Cena sucks up to the crowds that boo the shit out of him.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

GO FUCK YOUSELF MIZ. WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck you, Cena. Fuck you and your cheap pops.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn, Cena. Must you kiss ass every time you cut a promo.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

I called it Miz interupts john cena


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

the miz lol


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

I wish I was Stu so Cena could talk to me every Monday..


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

COLE!! FINALLY!! You call Cena out for sucking up!


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

Kane beat up miz too please


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I was hoping Cena would do a Shawn Michaels and then just go, "but it's a shame you all suck" and then laugh at the crowd.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

holycityzoo said:


> Really Cena, using Eddie to get a pop? Go fuck yourself.


Exactly, Fuck John Cena...god I hate him shifting the crowd talking about Chicago to get the crowd to pop.

Kane needs to Tombstone Piledrive Cena like when he first appeared. That sudden drop tombstone piledriver and drop Cena on his fucking head.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

John Cena should be running for Republican candidate, since he's the best politician I've ever seen/


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Miz trying to find some consistent booking.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

CHICAGO WILL SEE KANE

miz comes out :lmao

miz vs cena ugh

kane interfere plz


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

The Miz to the rescue!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

daryl74 said:


> cena is becoming ned flanders


He became that long ago


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kane is going to fuck up Miz just watch


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

"BAH GOD IN HEAVEN THROUGH HELL FIRE AND BRIMSTONE THATS GOT TO BE KANE"


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

R Truth sighting.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kane please come out and destroy these pathetic goofs.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

"Now Cena's done sucking up..."

Wow, for once Michael Cole is telling the truth.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you Miz!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

christ, rhe Miz needs to go to NXT or something.... He's REALLY lost it...


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

wow did john said new york?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

John has something brown on his face... oh nevermind, it's just his nose.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Miz is here. This segment is now even better. Much better than the opening segment


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I hate how Cena panders to crowd, it's fucking long winded as fuck.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

No one gives a shit, Miz. They wanna see Kane.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

No one gives a shit, Miz. They wanna see Kane.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao Miz is freakin' ORANGE. Calm down on the fake tanner dude.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

I've had enough this clown, Cena saying eddies name for some support is a disgrace to mankind.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

No pyro holder things on the corner of the rings... that means no Kane in ring pyro... so kane might not even come out


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

starvin90 said:


> it is ? it's barely there lol


You blind, Breh?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Only the Miz could make Chicago cheer John Cena.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh fuck this, I want Kane.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

Cena gets boo'd tremedously.....

....Proceeds to suck up to them.

Lol @ Micheal Cole "Now Cena is done sucking up"

This guy...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

lol at the throw it back chants.


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

lol @ throw it back chants


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Chicago, piece of mother fucking shit crowd...can't even throw shirts back anymore.

Fucking cunts rot in hell.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

oh shit miz is winning the rumble and he is beating Cena right now


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I love the throw it back chant


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

cena vs miz yawn.....


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Can Kane come down and destroy both of them? Please?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

DAT ZOOKEEPER to return and screw Miz out of a win here.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Please let this be really short.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Crowd is HOT!


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Twitter Trending Now

WE DONT GIVE A FUCK


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Wait, I thought Cena was supposed to "call out Kane"? They even had a graphic for it.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Miz spent the holidays in Hawaii and that's a real tan!

Michael Troll has it on good authority!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

seriously the pandering is a waste of time, if you have a mic cut a promo on something like the fact kane is trying to kill you, or your fued with the rock, or have a match set up and talk about that, other than that its just time wasted


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

No one cares about the Miz.


----------



## @connor_devine94 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've often wondered why dont they just say Cena gets booed and actually use the B word ?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LETS GO CENA CENA SUCKS


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

slimsellout said:


> No pyro holder things on the corner of the rings... that means no Kane in ring pyro... so kane might not even come out


He might come out (Stage pyro), just not do the lifting hands thing in the middle of the ring which usually gets the ring pyro spot.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

wow this match sucks


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Cena looks like he doesn't even know where he is right now, for some reason.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

Where the hell is kane man... come on kane

also lol @ how the "lets go cena" chants are all kid voices


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Holy Shit, Cena get huge pops.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Fuck Chicago for booing NYC, but they're pretty damn hot right now!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK Cena & Kane are trending on Twitter. 

What is WWE looking at? I just looked at Twitter and I saw this trending: 

#ThingsICareAbout
#LoveandHipHop
Kimbella
Erica
#FAMILYHUSTLE
Chrissy
Drew Brees
John Wall
Nick Young
Falcons 

I'm not saying WWE is wrong, but what are they looking at exactly?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

letsh go sheena CENA SUCKS!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

start counting ref FFS


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

COME ON KANE


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Miz is fucking boring these days


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Perhaps if Miz doesn't acknowledge the booing for Cena is louder than the cheering, maybe we won't realise it. Good thinking WWE.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Miz has become repetitive, and it's gotten old. C'mon man, get some new material, you've really fallen off the track. 

Cue Kane. Or R Truth


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Miz promos are almost as cheap as Cenas.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

What a load of shite. Not only Cena sucking up, but Miz being super heel to get them to cheer Cena.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> wow this match sucks


It includes one of the worst main event wrestlers and John Cena, you expecting 3 stars? lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Miz and your cheap heat.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

TROOF!


----------



## @connor_devine94 (Oct 27, 2011)

R-TRUTH !!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank God. R-Truth to save the day.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

little jimmy


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

No pop for Truth.lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Please don't make him a full blown face...please baby Jesus.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

its sa when the heel has to rip on the sports teams vs the supposed number 1 face to get booed?


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

R-TRUTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

RETURNS







YES


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Miz can't talk because he's from fucking Cleveland!


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Troof!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The Miz getting great heat.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

R TRUTH!!!!


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Truth is still talking to himself!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

DEM PIDGEONS BE TALKIN!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

That is one fugly shirt.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

CRAZY TROOF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Truth is back.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

OH SHIT LITTLE JIMMY IS GOING TO GET GOT BY LITTLE KWIKKY.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks like WWE just got a lot, lot less interesting


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

Bullydully said:


> You blind, Breh?


Nope


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Miz with his signature sports heat.

Here comes face Troof.
He better be just as crazy as before.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

So first Miz wanted the match now he says the match dosen't matter?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

TripleG said:


> OK Cena & Kane are trending on Twitter.
> 
> What is WWE looking at? I just looked at Twitter and I saw this trending:
> 
> ...



#ThingsICareAbout
DeCoud
#topfive
Drew Brees
John Cena
Tyson Kidd
#followmepsanders
Stalberg
Kane

It takes a while to update. I always refresh to see if WWE is bullshitting but they're always right


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jimmy!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

The Truth Is Coming For You


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't mind Truth being a face as long as they keep him insane


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Miz is fucking hilarious.


THE TRUTH IS BACK!


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Aww man, I'm gonna miss heel R-Truth.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Someone please start a Little Jimmy chant. PLEASE.

And can that bitch stop shrieking already? I mean damn.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

HAHAHAHHAHAHA Truth has set you free, Chicago show some respect and acknowledge this mans presence, Shitty crowd.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

R-Truth?! truth be told, I was expecting him to show up last week or so...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Whip his ass Truth.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

no kane?

truth is still crazy


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

R-Truth got absolutely no reaction.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

R-Truth just saved that whole match/segment.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

crack is wa..I mean back


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cracky Tales is back.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Good to see r truth


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

R-Truth is best as crazy tweener like Kane who will attack anyone.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TheLambOfDeth said:


> Miz promos are almost as cheap as Cenas.


Almost? They're JUST as cheap as Cena's promos.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Truth still has that crazy heel look in his face.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao holy shit at Truth's mean muggin'.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Truth just saved this whole sordid segment.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> OK Cena & Kane are trending on Twitter.
> 
> What is WWE looking at? I just looked at Twitter and I saw this trending:
> 
> ...


WWE has become Oceania, warping the truth to its own ends


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

boring i wanna see kane yo


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Truth about to serve Miz some of DAT SPIDAH STEW.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

THE TRUTH IS OVER!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Please don't make him a full blown face...please baby Jesus.


I smell Lil' Jimmy merch on the horizon...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Thank you, Truth.*


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

please to god let him still be heel


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

CRACKY TALES


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

AINT NO FUN IN THAT


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> R-Truth is best as crazy tweener like Kane who will attack anyone.


Yeah, I agree.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Da troof!


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

WHAT?


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

why the fuck is this madman spitting


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

where the hell is kane man


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

lil jimmy said it was ok, time to get got


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

crazy faceish r truth? or just crazy r truth?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

THE [email protected]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Truth needs to stay heel.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lmao WTF is wrong with Truth?


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

OMG a water bottle, stop the damn beating, enough is enough!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Oh how I've missed Truth.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Classic water bottle shot. Vintage Truth!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why didn't he say "don't what me!" 
Come on! Everyone in the crowd was waiting for it!
One guy even screamed it!

That signature water bottle!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And the DEADLY water bottle shot to end the segment.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

quiver


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

So truth's gimmick is that he's brain damaged. Please, please keep him far, far away from the WWE title scene


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

Why are people selling a waterbottle? I still don't get that.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

The infamous waterbottle that r-truth and jomo made famous


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The water bottle is dangerous. It just made Miz bleed under his nose.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Take that lil Jimmy!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol nice segment. But im guessing kane will come out in the end


----------



## hoit214 (Dec 26, 2005)

Dude, who else saw how RED Truth's eyes were??


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

No Kane? Fuck this.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

no kane


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

R-Truth made me come.


3 times.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

R Truth is amazingly entertaining.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

hoit214 said:


> Dude, who else saw how RED Truth's eyes were??


he probably lit up before he went out


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

It sucks knowing their eventual blow-off match is going to be horrible.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

No Kane huh...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Good to see they aren't turning R-Truth face. That would be horrible. Just make him a crazy heel and it will work.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

So is he going to be a face who still hates jimmies?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

With the temporary absence of boring character due to injury (namely, Alberto Del Rio) and the comeback of a entertaining character such as R Truth, WWE RAW just got that little bit better.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Fuck Kane

Its all about the Miz and its awesome


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Who cares if there is no Kane. It's not the end of the world, fuck.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

We didn't get Kane but I'm perfectly fine with R-truth back


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

virus21 said:


> He became that long ago





hoit214 said:


> Dude, who else saw how RED Truth's eyes were??


hewy hey now hes got 2 weeks at least before his next test, let him have fun, lil jimmy said it was ok


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I would take bat shit crazy truth over kane any day of the week.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

R-Troof is gold.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am actually drinking Deer Park water while watching Raw. Thank God it can't come to life and attack me. I wouldn't stand a chance!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

RKO_THUG said:


> So is he going to be a face who still hates jimmies?




nah, he'll still use the word jimmies, but he is their fwends now


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I was happy to see Truth back and the beat down was nice,But no Kane was a bummer!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Please Glenn Jacobs, turn up!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ Lawler selling the bottle shot. Come the fuck on :lmao


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Kane?


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

I like how that segment was going to be about Cena calling out Kane and ended as a R-Truth still crazy but a face turn.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KANE IS HERE


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

so r truth vs miz and as a result of the feud miz will become a new top face


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Hopefully this match isn't too hard to watch.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Right, so once again, the commentators just spoiled Kane's appearance in the main event tonight too, they want to tell us any more of tonights script?..


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

I totally forgot about the Otunga match.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh my god we got R-truth back and now Kane will be here later tonight I need some tissues


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

nice snappy gimmick name for a match


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Kane is here!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

KANE WILL TURN UP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

yes. kane coming in later!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow. Otunga got fucked up!


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

CMB23 said:


> Hopefully this match isn't too hard to watch.


But it's David Otunga, he's better in the ring than Shawn Michaels.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

daryl74 said:


> nah, he'll still use the word jimmies, but he is their fwends now


He's a good R. Troof now.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Get Show off my fuckin screen


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

diva music


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> And the DEADLY water bottle shot to end the segment.


You make fun, but it busted Miz open a little bit.


----------



## @connor_devine94 (Oct 27, 2011)

They didn't bill him from Chicago Illinois !? WHY !?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

nobody wants to see this


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I love watching Otunga get beat.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm glad Rob Van Dam is back but damn he let himself go pretty bad :/


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow Luke Gallows has grown!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> Who cares if there is no Kane. It's not the end of the world, fuck.


there's a huge difference in being disappointed and exaggerating so much like it's the end of the world!

I&obviously others care about Kane But your right..Not end of the world!!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Aww that theme reminds me of McGillicutty.. I miss him bad!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Please Show, put Otunga to sleep, lol!

And Otunga has such a gay ass theme.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Otunga is being billed from Harvard Law School.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Otunga...


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

ahh the big show *bathroom break*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> You make fun, but it busted Miz open a little bit.


Wonder what that says about Miz? :side:

And this match is starting to look like a bad porn film.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Please Glenn Jacobs, turn up!


He will later, but Paul Donald Wight Jr. is in the ring at the moment with David Daniel Otunga Sr.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

otungas music is cool


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

The crowd should start a Carlton Banks chant.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Now this boring match


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dear this match,










xoxo,

NikkiSixx...and Alicia Fox's fivehead


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

finally wwe changed otunga attire


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Otunga should be wrestling with the bowtie on, dammit. Although it would make him look like a Chippendale.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Otunga, you are still awful.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Shows hand really isn't behind his back.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Is Ortunga good? He seems to be great in the ring


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> Get Show off my fuckin screen


Change the channel or switch to another internet window,You can fix that problem yourself!!


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

His hand isn't even tied behind his back. It's tied to his side.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Show gonna get his ass kicked.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The ratings!


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

The Miz blades.


----------



## hoit214 (Dec 26, 2005)

RevolverSnake said:


> otungas music is cool


True, and the only accurate thing about Mr. Otunga that is considered "Cool."


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE!


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Henry vs Show now? WTF?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

right, the match is over, the ref should untie show straight away


----------



## mrpink (Nov 14, 2011)

Otunga to knock big show out with the coffee


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

BOTCH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

wtf is going on


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

tag match playa?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Why would taunting Henry with the title matter? He took it from Big Show! WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON HERE.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

RevolverSnake said:


> otungas music is cool


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh what a shock, Big Show looks invincible again. He's less bearable than Otunga and Lawler put together.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is a geek


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL OTUNGA STILL GOT GOT!!!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Bryan totally useless...


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Henry got got again!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

That was kind of a mess, but whatever on with Kane and the Gauntlet


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

D-d-rop the bass!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

This has been a surprisingly good RAW. If the kane segment and the gauntlet match are good we're looking at the best RAW in a couple of months.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

"Cena calls out Kane" "Kane Answers". This Raw has been absolutely terrible.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i went for a piss is it over already?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol, Kane is obviously going to chockeslam Cm Punk right to hell, then Cena tries to make the save. Then the Undertaker comes out.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Okay, so even though D Bryan is champ, Big Show is still the focus. Fucking Vince.



hoit214 said:


> Dude, who else saw how RED Truth's eyes were??


Most likely Jaundice.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Borias said:


> Why would taunting Henry with the title matter? He took it from Big Show! WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON HERE.


U new to wrestling, ain't the strap the most important thing.


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

So Daniel Bryan distracted Mark Henry by showing him a shiny object. Great job champ.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> "Cena calls out Kane" "Kane Answers". This Raw has been absolutely terrible.


this


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Tedious said:


> He will later, but Paul Donald Wight Jr. is in the ring at the moment with David Daniel Otunga Sr.


lol, Glenn Jacobs is one of the first names that stuck in my head, though.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I hate this fucking wwe net work theme is so fucking annoying


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

THE NETWORK

obviously copied TNA right der


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I love Kane's new mask.
I hope they start selling them. Definitely could make bank with those if they were made authentically.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Kane not in the main event segment? WTF they are doing with this crap? put Kane in the main event!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Hope Kane doesn't talk


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Most likely Jaundice.




But it's him, so I'm going to say he was lighting up backstage.

Btw, love your sig pic. have a beer fermenting named after him


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

why are you even watching this crap?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Most likely Jaundice.


Either that, or he realized he can smoke real weed and not get suspended.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Come on Austin please save the day


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Hope Kane doesn't talk


Unfortunately he is.  Where is Paul Bearer when we need him?!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> This has been a surprisingly good RAW. If the kane segment and the gauntlet match are good we're looking at the best RAW in a couple of months.


This post, right before 



Sids_chickenleg said:


> "Cena calls out Kane" "Kane Answers". This Raw has been absolutely terrible.


This post:lmao

I just love this forum.:lmao


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

Seriously a good RAW so far. Loving the intro lol
I love how they're using Kane too.....hum...

Off Topic: Rock 316AE, delete your inbox. I can't message you man.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

nba2k10 said:


> Come on Austin please save the day


What makes you think Austin is showing up?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

nba2k10 said:


> Come on Austin please save the day


Is he backstage or something?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> Hope Kane doesn't talk




let him use stephen hawking's voice box i say


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> I love Kane's new mask.
> I hope they start selling them. Definitely could make bank with those if they were made authentically.


Agreed, if they start selling authentic Kane mask's, I will definitely buy one, as long as it isn't overpriced. Oh wait it's WWE of course Vince would bleed us dry.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

haha del rio in the chair


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Ricardo!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

del rio :lmao


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> This post, right before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL yeah I saw that after I posted it. I laughed.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Bowtie on the neckbrace


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Lol rio is here. Yay?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Kane to destroy del Rio and Ricardo Rodriguez please.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

lmao ricardo


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Best Del Rio's car ever... :lmao


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Wtf happened to Del Rio.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Ricardo FTW!


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

I just marked for Ricardo's neckbrace. It even has his bowtie glued on it.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Oh my god. This Raw has been hilarious.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

lol at the 2 crips


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Gold plated wheel chair!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Yawn.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice wheels, Del Rio!!! :lmao


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Shut the fuck up Del Rio.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

is that leopard print on the wheelchair?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Now THAT'S a wheelchair.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

:lmao at Ricardo doing his introduction behind the wheelchair


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And overpushed like a motherfucker. Sad because he's talented as hell.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

lmao


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

[email protected](dogs)de Chicago!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hehe. ADR could work as a comedy heel. Dignified people suffering embarrassing injuries = gold.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> Kane to destroy del Rio and Ricardo Rodriguez please.


man if only


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

RicRod <3


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

lol at the cheetah print.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice bowtie on the neck brace.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Amber B said:


> And overpushed like a motherfucker. Sad because he's talented as hell.


Truth.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Ricardo announcing Alberto Del Rio while pushing him in a wheelchair? Is there no end to the man's talents?


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

The most interesting thing about this segment:











Del Rio will not be on tv for at least a couple weeks


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Completely forgot about ADR.
Is he really injured, or is this a way to write him off cause they don't know what to do with him.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Torn groins? Bella Twins?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Look at these sexy whores.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh my fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Del Rio is STILL the man.*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

lol at Ricardo wearing a bowtie over his neck brace. 


The Bellas & Del Rio....yeah I don't care.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

It'd sad that the Bellas get more of a reaction than Del Rio.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Nicki is thick than a mug


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The Bellas with mics? OH NOOOOO.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nothing can top Batista's wheelchair promo.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

The hell is this?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

The Bellas get more heat than Del Rio.

I love it. I love them. I don't even care.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

It's okay Al-Al, they'll be kissing your "groin" better later on.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Alberto's trying to get the Bella Twins' Sympy.

LOL @ Bow Tie on Ricardo's neck brace!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Strange...


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Just an odd segment.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Ricardo is too fucking funny. A bow tie on a neck brace. :lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Well that was pointless


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I like the Bella's but Del Rio COMPLETELY SUCKS


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

OH FUCK NO, why do you stick Del rio with those 2 failures?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Bellas got more heat than Del Rio. Ouch.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DAMN @ Bellas.

:lmao this Del Rio promo is awesome.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Why the hell was the bellas on stage with Del Rio? What was the point of that?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHA That's the best thing Del Rio has ever done!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TheWFEffect said:


> Torn groins? Bella Twins?


Gif of the year, still. Easily.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Whenever the Bellas are on screen:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking Bella Twins are so Hot, they make Del Rio's promos worth bearing.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Bellas... oh no.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

someone needs to interrupt this but it's not gonna happen


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Nic Cage is somewhere watching the Bellas and saying "Wow, that's some bad acting".


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow, legit injury.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

del Rio will come back the killer Vince wants him to be


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

What was the point of that?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

del Rio just blow the bellas off


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes, we get it. WWE 12 is the greatest game of all fucking time.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't know why but somehow that was one of the better Del Rio segments.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Henry isn't wrestling doe...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL, this promo is gold, now I'm almost a fan of Del Rio...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i doubt punk can lift him up


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Nothing can top Batista's wheelchair promo.


Not a promo, but I feel this is the best wheelchair moment in wrestling history.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Gif of the year, still. Easily.


Wrestling gif, maybe, but overall:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ENOUGH!


lol.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

WWE '12 is the best wrestling game in our sport.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Anybody know if they may post another cryptic video tonight?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

YES!! Kane in the main event!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> WWE '12 is the best wrestling game in our sport.




Its even outselling the Juggernaut that is Hulk Hogans Pro Wrestling


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

> "The.....best.....game.....ever....created....in the....history....of....video games!!!!"
> "No one can beat those graphics and gameplay!"
> "Never seen such a realistic game!"
> "I'd give this game 100/10 if I could!"


WWE reviewing WWE'12


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Del rio just got a new fan :lmao


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> YES!! Kane in the main event!


kane > punk


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

GCA-FF said:


> Anybody know if they may post another cryptic video tonight?


They did at the top of the show. It was just an accumulation of all the previous messages with the words NEXT WEEK added.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao Del Rio telling the Bellas to get out was the best thing he's ever done.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

speaking of GIF's, i'd love to see 1 of johnny ace doing the cm punk ramp pose from tonight


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> The Bellas get more heat than Del Rio.
> 
> I love it. I love them. I don't even care.


:lmao So do I. No shame. The bad acting and the bitch faces and the head bobbing... They just need to be on my TV all the time.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

UFC promo on USA during RAW? hmmmmm

For Brock Lesnar none the less


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Del rio just got a new fan :lmao


That's what I said after this promo, best thing on the show.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

The Bella's are 100 percent pointless on tv right now except for what they've been doing. No one cares about their in ring, so let them do what ever with Del Rio.
_________________________________________
RevolverSnkae: Delete all of your messages. Still can't send man. Send me one.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bullydully said:


> :lmao Del Rio telling the Bellas to get out was the best thing he's ever done.


Now te higher ups need to do the same


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

What a stupid stat. There are hundreds of WWE events, versus only 1 Super Bowl and 7 of the others. They should always have more attendance.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Ziggler please. Ziggler/Punk :mark:

swagger to be buried in a minute


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Uh Vince, the Super Bowl, NBA Finals, & World Series combined are just 9 shows. If you run multiple shows a week and CAN'T outdraw those single events combined, your business is in trouble.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd love it if the WWE trolled us and Swagger won, getting a title shot next week....but no.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

WWE is hoping Brock Lesnar loses to Alistair Overeem this Friday so he can come back to the WWE.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

This is a tad early :O


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Didn't we have a WWE Championship match the first RAW of 2011? :side:


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

daryl74 said:


> speaking of GIF's, i'd love to see 1 of johnny ace doing the cm punk ramp pose from tonight


Yeah love it how he didn't put his hand on the floor, either he's a germaphob, or he's too good to get his hands dirty.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Waiting to mark for Ziggler and another Punk/Ziggler match.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I hope Cena/Kane isn't going on last.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet this show was so convenient for Punk considering he was home for the holidays. He probably just took his bus to the arena today while everyone else had to take a plane.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Swagger to job in 5 minutes


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope the ziggler match is like 20 minutes


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

kane to interfere in the gauntlet


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> What a stupid stat. There are hundreds of WWE events, versus only 1 Super Bowl and 7 of the others. They should always have more attendance.


Yep, probably the worst stat ever. No wait, there is the one with more FB likes than a few popular companies like Coke, etc.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

the ratings have dropped again! PUNK IS A FLOP


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack has his "I'm doing the job" face.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Mr 2.9 making his way


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Cm Punk Cm Punk


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

I think Kane will interupt the match during the Punk/Ziggler match.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

slimsellout said:


> WWE is hoping Brock Lesnar loses to Alistair Overeem this Friday so he can come back to the WWE.


Most random post of the night.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol test of strength
that was fucking stupid


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

They should be chanting We Want Ziggler


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

OMG how long has it been since Cole said Vintage I am marking out Bro.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

ameuter technique is good in this case right? lol


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Miz/Truth. Heel vs heel feud.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Commentators bigging up a superstar in the ring? Well, I never.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

good quick match by those two


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

how can you see that the ratings are dropping?


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Swaggers head was under the rope!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

swagger :lmao

damn ziggler 2nd man


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I swear I saw the ref botch again.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Swagger lasted longer then I thought. Shows how bad he's been this year.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Swagger jobs.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HE'S HERE TO SHOW THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
COME OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!


Hope these two go for a good 10 minutes. Haha.
Fameasser him!!!!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

that would have been an bad ass finish


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Omg these commercials


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

commercial break as the match starts lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

DrewMac255 said:


> the ratings have dropped again! PUNK IS A FLOP


enjoy the freaking show wtf does ratings have to do with u watching. damn why are idiots so focused on ratings lol


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> I swear I saw the ref botch again.


Yeah he hit his hand on the rope coming down for the second count...happened to the other dude too. Shaky night for them lol


----------



## DMBillie (Aug 10, 2011)

I dont know it ADR awsome promo can save the WWE from 3 CM Punk Matches poor ratings


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Awful start to the match. Swagger looked terrible out there. Punk & Ziggler have great chemistry though so the second part should be much better.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Really????
A break??? 
That makes it so realistic right?? 
What if Ziggler did the Zig Zag right when he got up.....guess we wouldn't know, huh? 
Goodness, F!!!!


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Striketeam said:


> I swear I saw the ref botch again.


lol he did. Too many pin covers next to the ropes tonight. I thought we are supposed to MOVE the guy away from the ropes so he can't grab them or touch them with his feet?


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

The two guys saying Punk brings down ratings have Rock avatars

Haha


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

WTF is going on?!? damn you commercials!!!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

I guess Kane will be the last segement. Something huge is happening at the end of Raw.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Swagger lasted longer then I thought. Shows how bad he's been this year.


Swagger is a glorified jobber these days. After his world title reign he went straight to superstars and jobbed for a while. Now he has moved on up in the world jobbing on RAW!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Damn these advertisements.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

shut the fuck up about ratings you stupid ......s


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh great they are back and the match already strated!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I wonder if tonight is a ratings test for C.M. Punk. He gets the opening segment in his hometown of Chicago plus not one but three (maybe four) matches on the show.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd be hype to see a Truth vs Miz angle...that'd be hype.

________________
RevolverSnake Delete your inbox and outbox I can't send you shit! lol Do and message me.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

like 20 minutes are left or?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

DMBillie said:


> I dont know it ADR awsome promo can save the WWE from 3 CM Punk Matches poor ratings


You care about the ratings..Why?Are you a stock holder?

You damn well know Raw won't get canceled and at most Punk will get depushed eventually!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

just type "i hate cm punk" over and over again, it'd be quicker


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

hurry the fuck up, i wanna see kane


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Ziggler's blue trunks have become my favourite part of Raw.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

daryl74 said:


> just type "i hate cm punk" over and over again, it'd be quicker


LOL.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> Really????
> A break???
> That makes it so realistic right??
> What if Ziggler did the Zig Zag right when he got up.....guess we wouldn't know, huh?
> Goodness, F!!!!


They always have breaks during matches. Didn't someone win in the commercial break once? lol


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> shut the fuck up about ratings you stupid ......s


This comment wont get enough ratings.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Commentary actually calling the action instead of talking non-sense! Wow.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Come on i know something big happening to end the year


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Why does Ziggler have "heel" on his trunks? Does the crowd not know he is a heel? LoL


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

lol dat springboard sell


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Sick sell by Ziggler.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

WM Main Event right here.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Ziggler's blue trunks have become my favourite part of Raw.


He should get blue boots also.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Ziggler's blue trunks have become my favourite part of Raw.


He should get blue boots also.


----------



## DMBillie (Aug 10, 2011)

Louie85TX said:


> You care about the ratings..Why?Are you a stock holder?
> 
> You damn well know Raw won't get canceled and at most Punk will get depushed eventually!


I dont care about ratings, i hate CM Cunt, do you care about CM Cunt? are you his girlfriend or just a extremist gay lover from the whole bunch that the Cuntnation have


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Tedious said:


> They always have breaks during matches. Didn't someone win in the commercial break once? lol


Ironically, Ziggler did pin Kofi earlier this year in a 2 of 3 falls match during the break. But I think Kofi won in the end via DQ?


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

Thumbs up to the commentary tonight


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Commentary actually calling the action instead of talking non-sense! Wow.


They've been really good with that tonight actually. Cole is really tolerable.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

DrewMac255 said:


> hurry the fuck up, i wanna see kane


go on youtube and type in Kane Return. Youll see all the Kane you want. or Type in Kane vs Kane and youll see twice the Kane


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

If Jericho returns next week who do u guys think will get pushed down the card?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Punk should win by cheating. Maybe by using the ropes as leverage to get the pin. If he beats both Ziggler and Swagger clean, it'll just make him into another Superman. 

Plus, he's a ant-hero and anti-establishment guy. The fans might even cheer him more.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Joseph29 said:


> Why does Ziggler have "heel" on his trunks? Does the crowd not know he is a heel? LoL




it's part ok dolph's "hash-tag" heel gimmick.

"later, marks" would work much better on ziggler's butt


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Can anyone remember a gauntlet match that *didn't* go all the way to the final match?


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> go on youtube and type in Kane Return. Youll see all the Kane you want. or Type in Kane vs Kane and youll see twice the Kane


i mean now! i don't wanna see some ratings failure in the f'n ring


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> go on youtube and type in Kane Return. Youll see all the Kane you want. or Type in Kane vs Kane and youll see twice the Kane


.....s want my old shit, buy my old album


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

This thread *REALLY* needs some moderation. Jesus Christ...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Punk will beat Ziggler then during his match with Henry, Kane interferes and chokeslams both Henry and Punk then .... cuts a promo.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

come on ziggler


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

great match so far


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Kane to chokeslam cena off the stage?


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> If Jericho returns next week who do u guys think will get pushed down the card?


Since it looks like ADR is legit injured probably no one.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> This thread *REALLY* needs some moderation. Jesus Christ...


I was just thinking the same thing. fpalm


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't get enough of Ziggler's work, could literally watch him for hours.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

We went from an awesome Del Rio promo to the worst gauntlet match I've ever seen. Who should be champion again?


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Vickie <3 <3


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh Funkman, you're at it again.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

GET PUNK OF MY FUCKIN TV RIGHT NOW


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*LOL @ ACE!*


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Ace is my hero.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Johnny Ace telling Vickie to GTFO... :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao :lmao that was terrible


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

A midget Fameasser:lmao
I really want Mr. Ziggles to win!

Funkman what is you doing???
Johnny Troll:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

THIS IS F'N ACE!!!!!! Pun intended!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

lol fame asser botch


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

YESSS!!!!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

FUCKING YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

FUCK [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

ZIGGGLEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

GET IN


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh My god!!!!!!!!!!! I came so hard


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh wow. I didn't expect that going into this.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Good way of ending it. Love it.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Ziggler main event push, starts now.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Hmm...


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Awww john , what are you like


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Hahahah damn. Great win for Dolph. He just pinned the WWE Champion. Awesome.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Umm, why would the Ref even count that?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dolph vs Punk next week!!!!!!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

lol orvil hair


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

John Laurenitis is a god.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Fucking awesome.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL AND ZIGGLER WON!!! :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YYYYYYYEEEEESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HE'S HERE TO SHOW THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YYYYEEEESSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'M SOOOOOO F'N PUMPED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

at least it's not going to Kane anytime soon


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

DMBillie said:


> I dont care about ratings, i hate CM Cunt, do you care about CM Cunt? are you his girlfriend or just a extremist gay lover from the whole bunch that the Cuntnation have


Just seemed like you did,I ain't a Punk mark But a fan yes I am,Not his girlfriend since I'm taken,Yes I love gays and all people since I ain't a homophobe nor racist,Not a fan of Cena's since 06 and so no comment about the Cenation!!!!!


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Punk will beat Ziggler then during his match with Henry, Kane interferes and chokeslams both Henry and Punk then .... cuts a promo.


Thats what I thought would happen. But we were both wrong.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeahhhhhh


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Jericho to return during the WWE title match, eh?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Should be a great match next week, no shot Zig is winning it.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol, Ziggler won.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

YES ZIGGLERRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



my pants...are ruined. 

punk/ziggler :mark:

DAT CELEBRATION


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

and no1 gives a shit bout ziggler lol


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

ok calm down Zig Zag


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSS PUNK IS GONNA LOOSE THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP NEXT WEEEK!!! GOODBYE U RATINGS FAILURE


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Ziggler looks like a fucking idiot when his hair is fluffy like that. :lmao


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

LOL Laurinaitis is such a troll.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

HAHA. Best moment of 2011. Dolph Ziggler beats CM Punk in Chicago.

Get raped Punk Marks.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

GOd Ziggler is so bland


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Can't wait to see people try and shit on that match.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

John Laurinaitis's character is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

This is going to be a great match next week. Shame it's probably going to be interrupted by whoever the guy in the video is.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I just hope this leads to a real PPV headlining title match at RR and not just a TV match next week. Could be a great filler feud before RTWM


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Ziggler thinks he won the title.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

he looks good with that title  
eh where is he going with it :S?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

What a fucking match it's gonna be. Punk is retaining though, no doubt.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*EVERYBODY* jobs in their hometown!


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

LMFAO.

It's official. Lauranitis is one of the greatest trolls to ever grace the WWE.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice hair Ziggler.


----------



## DMBillie (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes, Jonh you literally saved the show, maybe with this Punk can lose the title drop it to Kane/Cena.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Damn thought Ziggler was going to steal that belt for a second


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

ZIGGLER!!! Johnny Ace is such a troll.

Ziggler vs Punk for the title next week, MOTY


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Running off with the title  Classic ziggels.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

who won?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

OMG thank to Jericho next week Ziggler will become WWE champion..


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok something big has to happen i swear.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

King Bookah!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KING BOOKAH


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ziggler vs. Punk next week!!!! 
That will be a 5 star match!
Then a chance of Jericho returning during it!
I'm so ready for next week!!!!!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Ace is hilarious.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Gonna be a good start to the year.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Seriously, something needs to be done about all of this ratings trolling. Mods?


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Instead of just coming to the ring and giving a promo Kane should interupt a match and destroy the wrestlers in that match then give the promo.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Creative has really been on the ball lately. Looks they are finally starting to get their shit together.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> OMG thank to Jericho next Ziggler will become WWE champion..


That actually might happen.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm surprised Ziggler got the win and now a #1 contender..I love it,KOTR dvd!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ziggler Vs. Punk next week for the title? Sounds good to me!


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

ALL HAIL KING BOOKER!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

they will include King Mabel in that DVD?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Brye said:


> Can't wait to see people try and shit on that match.


OMGZ DER RATINGZ ARENT GOOD SO I GUESS I'LL LET THAT DICTATE THE WAY I VIEW THE SHOW

Punk/Ziggler next week, so good.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

rcc said:


> We went from an awesome Del Rio promo to the worst gauntlet match I've ever seen. Who should be champion again?


the one that can get a crowd reaction


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ziggler's hair is awesome.


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

stupid JOHNnny ace. keeps on talking ziggler wins.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Jericho to return, cost Punk the title..


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I love King Booker.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

it maybe true funkman can't wrestle, but by god can he troll


----------



## DMBillie (Aug 10, 2011)

Louie85TX said:


> Just seemed like you did,I ain't a Punk mark But a fan yes I am,Not his girlfriend since I'm taken,Yes I love gays and all people since I ain't a homophobe nor racist,Not a fan of Cena's since 06 and so no comment about the Cenation!!!!!


CM Cunt, punk booking similar to cena's, Cuntnation... you didnt get it, alright, you like cm punk is not as if i expect you were smart lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

rcc said:


> We went from an awesome Del Rio promo to the worst gauntlet match I've ever seen. Who should be champion again?


It's sure as hell not ADR. (Y)


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

KING BOOKAH!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cookie Monster said:


> Jericho to return, cost Punk the title..


IT BEGINS.

that'd be pretty awesome actually.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Hajduk1911 said:


> they will include King Mabel in that DVD?


It would be a shame not to include the greatest KOTR winner of all time.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

GOODBYE PUNK, GO TO TNA YOU INDY MIDGET! you cant draw just like the rest of the tna roster


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Punk got a lot of haters on here since he got the big push ... like clockwork ... bravo IWC!


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

John Laurinaitus has been on his shit tonight. I got a good laugh out of him interrupting the ref to kick out vickie and swagger


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

King Booker : "BATISTA IS DOWN! BATISTA IS DOWN!!"


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Ziggler going for the WWE Title? Heck yeah!!!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

He struck again.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

DMBillie said:


> CM Cunt, punk booking similar to cena's, Cuntnation... you didnt get it, alright, you like cm punk is not as if i expect you were smart lol


You should be banned instantly and I'm quoting this so a moderator might get off his lazy ass and actually do something.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

daryl74 said:


> it maybe be true funkman can't wrestle, but by god can he troll


two 5 star matches and match of the year say u wrong


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

"I've been working in the Domino's store since 1986..."

Who gives a crap!?!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't know If I got 1 more shot left in me but by god I'm going to try for Kane


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Jericho to return, cost Punk the title..


Why would Jerico cost Punk the title? What does Jerico have against Punk?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Kane needs to do this to Cena....and do it tonight


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

WAY BARRAH IS INSOIDE THA VIPAH'S HEAD.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

they could go anyway with this. If it is Jericho next week, he could cost Punk.. or Ziggler could win, Punk wins the Rumble... or Punk retains, Ziggler comes close to winning the Rumble (but then Barrett or Sheamus win it and challenge for WHC), Ziggler/Punk WM if Jericho doesn't arrive.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KANE!!!


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh no kane is going to talk =/


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

glenwo2 said:


> King Booker : "BATISTA IS DOWN! BATISTA IS DOWN!!"


HE JUST GOT KNOCKED THE HELL OUT! BATISTA IS DOWN! BATISTA IS DOWN! 

BATISTA IS DOWN!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Seriously cant wait for Punk/Ziggler next week XD MOTY 2012 candidate on the first show of the year most probably


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Vader mask has to go.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Is kane going to wear that mask every time he comes out?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Cool to see Kane but why did they break this into 2 segments? Cena first and then Kane an hour later? Choppy booking.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Insert Darth Vader-Predator-Destro joke here because Kane has arrived!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

still with that oversized mask


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, this is so fucking rushed.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So does Kane has grasp of the English language still or is stuck in "Durr Hurr" mode again?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

KANE!!!! KANE!!!! KANE!!!! KANE!!!! KANE!!!! KANE!!!! KANE!!!! KANE!!!! KANE!!!! KANE!!!! KANE!!!!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

What a massive misbooking of this guy. So sad. 


[/URL]

Image I captured from that video earlier. Who the hell is the guy in the background of that clock?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Yo dawg I heard you like masks so we put a mask above your mask so you can cover your face while you cover your face.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

We've all seen the mask, why the hell does he continue with the goalie mask.


----------



## DMBillie (Aug 10, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> You should be banned instantly and I'm quoting this so a moderator might get off his lazy ass and actually do something.


I have been trying that actually and it just dont happen, but thanks miss, maybe they will hear you, and they finally shut up a person smarter than you, and if you think i start stuff here, way the oppposite that PG childs like you expect a sweer reply from me when i quote them is not something i care about


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Hell yeah! The new bassist for Slipknot is in attendance!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Piss off, Cena.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

WHY THE FUCK IS KANE TALKING?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Why ruin a good promo, Cena. Why?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can't believe I'm going to type this.....but thank god for Cena.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

They really do love that "mask = lie" psychology angle. Guys, sometimes a mask is just a mask.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

he should be using that voicebox!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck, Kane's talking. And Cena's shitty, outdated music had to ruin the promo.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Kane, you better CHOKESLAM that guy.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

why is he talking again


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Fuck Cena


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cena just killed the monster Kane character by cutting him off by his music fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh shit Cena looked scared what DA HELL???


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

zap and fry him kane!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

New drinking game. Whenever a wrestling promo is interrupted, take a shot, lol.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cena interrupting when Kane was about to spit truth!

OH SNAP!
HE BURNED HIM!!!
Dang it never mind! 
Truth time!!!!!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

You think they could have got him something better to wear.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

If only Cena got burned alive....that was awesome


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KANE with a good promo


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Dude reminds me of Abyss


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Kane Spoke : Angle Over.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

YESSSSSSSS! They're actually going with this direction. Fucking awesome.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Their using Kane to turn Cena heel... brilliant.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Goddammit Kane, Ditch the Cobra mask, this isn't fucking GI Joe...

The regular Red one is good enough


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Kane planting a seed for the Cena turn.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kane, the devil on Cena's shoulder.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, Cena turning heel.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Hate us Cena please


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Emperor Palpatine really bulked up for tonights appearance.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I hate this promo.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh he is so great.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

what the heck is this?!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Fuck. Kane has a large vocabulary.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Is this real? Are they actually going to use Kane as a catalyst for turning Cena heel? If so, it's fucking brilliant.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol wait for the cena heel turn threads


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Using Kane to turn Cena heel, in exactly the way I thought they would, exactly the way everyone was hoping. Feeling optimistic for the future.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

This is quality


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

lol at the crowd reactions


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Kane's working that mic


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

:lmao
:lmao 
That kid was shitting himself


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Dunno what you guys have such a problem with. Kane is so fucking cool when he speaks.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

kane doing a better job than piper to get cena to feel the energy


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

cena's not turning heel tho
he's going to bury kane and rise above the hate again

he'll never turn heel
ever


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Kane: "sssssssssssssssss"


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Borias said:


> Emperor Palpatine really bulked up for tonights appearance.


:lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> Image I captured from that video earlier. Who the hell is the guy in the background of that clock?


Dark hair guy with HHH eye's , I can not tell who this guy is


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

kane sounding like trips there


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I honestly love when Kane talks


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

DON'T LISTEN TO THE CHANTS JOHN! TURN HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

kane to turn cena heel. bravo wwe creative, i take back 7 of the mean things ive said about you


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kane on full Haterade mode right now!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao the scared kids

kane's cutting a good promo, ya'll are haters


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

is Cena going to interject? lol


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm loving this Kane being the vessel to turning Cena heel


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fuck sake, the time they start cheering him. If they booed, this promo would have much more impact.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Kane shouldn't be cutting a promo so soon after his return. Takes away the mystery too soon. They should have built up to the revelation.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

What the fuck, Chicago? You're pro-Cena now? 

For shame.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

This promo is the drizzling shits.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Sin_Bias said:


> Fuck. Kane has a large vocabulary.


He has a degree in English literature.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Kane turning Cena heel?

Awesome.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol the Cena chants are back


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

this promo is actually ..... tolerable ... Kane must play a lot of words with friends


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow, this is the most I've liked a Kane promo in...ever.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This has been a good Raw.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Another rambling Kane promo

Didn't we get enough of these this year?


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

hissssss join the dark side john


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hajduk1911 said:


> is Cena going to interject? lol


Cena's all "I don't even give a fuck about this."


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Cena looking very NASCAR tonight. Seems like he should be driving the number 53 Target car.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

This is some great psychological storytelling.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

tl;dw Haters gonna hate.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Join the dark side Cena.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

peopleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

he's turning heel :side:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

fucking awesome crowd. The "let's go Cena/Cena sucks" chants couldn't have come at a better time, just as Kane was making his point


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

You let me down tonight, Chicago.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Lulz @ the posters hating on this promo.

ZOMG HEZ USING BIG WURDS I CANT COMPREHEND


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

wow kane got some mic skills all of a sudden


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cena sucks


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena sucks.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at Kane leading a Cena Sucks chant! That's awesome.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Cena Sucks


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I eagerly await the gifs of kids faces when Cena turns.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

CENA SUCKS


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I like the idea of Kane in the role of Emperor Palpatine.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

And everyone thought WWE wouldn't turn Cena heel...


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

CENA SUCKS!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fucking kids...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

CENA SUCKS

chant it chicago!

Kane owned that promo.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

What a fucking terrible crowd, completely ruining the segment. Fuck off you pieces of shit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This sounds like an ultimate warrior promo.

First Piper, now Kane. Who's the next one to try to get Cena to address the fans who hate him?


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

its gonna happen sign works magic there. notice the lets go cena part of chant sounds prepubecent while the cena sucks sounds much deeper


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That was climactic.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cena's gonna cry


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That whole promo just gave me chills!
I'm absolutely LOVING this!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

YES It finally got to him. RAW ends with his head down, has to imply something.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Kane as a sort of genius, verbose character could really work in my opinion.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Kane talks a lot for someone that was using a mechanical larynx just 11 years ago.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

We really ending the show like that?!?


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

KANE>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Do you smell that? I smell doubt I smell a heel turn on the rise


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

lol,that was terrible


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cena's reaction :lmao

crowd disappointed abit


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

people do you realize this is the fucking wwe? they could let cena simply destroy kane and troll us like always a good old fashioned holidays trolling


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh it's done? K.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Next week is going to start an epic year. I have high hopes for 2012.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Kinda of a rushed Raw with an awesome ending.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

wow that was really deep.
one of the best promos this year and maybe kanes best ever


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Kane is basically a sith lord trying to get Cena to join the dark side!?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Cena Sucks!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> He has a degree in English literature.


It's surprising but Kane's probably the smartest fucker in the WWE.

Pretty excellent political pundit too.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Cena's bowed head, with the "Cena sucks" chant ringing out was a perfect way to end that segment.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That whole promo just gave me chills!
I'm absolutely LOVING this!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Kane coming back to be the final push towards Cenas heel turn is a pretty smart twist. And each week you can see it getting to him a little bit more.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Interesting;


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> Lulz @ the posters hating on this promo.
> 
> ZOMG HEZ USING BIG WURDS I CANT COMPREHEND


It doesn't have anything to do with that and you damn well know it. It has to do with the fact that it's boring as fuck because Kane is about as charismatic as an uncracked egg. That mother-fucker can't talk and never has been able to, so I don't know why they keep letting him. Especially this soon after his return which just completely kills his mystique and reminds people he's about as entertaining as watching paint dry.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Fucking awesome Raw tonight to cap off what was a pretty good year for the show overall.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Go Kane. Lol @ the haters shootting down Kane cause he actually knows English. It sets him apart promo-wise.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

That was the strongest piece of evidence so far favoring a Cena heel turn early next year.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

the let's go cena chants were as important as the cena sucks chant.

It shows the conflict in cena's mindset, and is built as something that is going to eat away at him until he can't take it anymore.

It's pretty freaking genius


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I like the idea of Kane being both a monster and a Mastermind, that promo was freakin awesome


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Good Raw. Good promo by Kane, though I think it should have been saved for another week or two. Can't wait for next week.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

If this RAW doesn't have a good rating FUCK RATINGS.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I missed the gauntlet match, how was it?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Next week's RAW is gonna be freaking epic.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I refuse to believe the WWE creative were being well, creative there...

even starting to get a feeling 2nd of January might even be for Cena's heel turn :lmao


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

The fans are mad CM Punk didn't close the show for this bullcrap

Terrible ending

Who cares of Cena turns heel on Rock at Wrestlemania 28.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Reminded me of the Roddy Pipper segment


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

To be fair it was a fairly boring segment, especially for the closer of the show. Not to mention it was way off from what everyone expected. It is cool to see Cena slowly falling to a heel turn though.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Kane shaved his beard. And not a single fuck was given.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> It doesn't have anything to do with that and you damn well know it. It has to do with the fact that it's boring as fuck because Kane is about as charismatic as an uncracked egg. That mother-fucker can't talk and never has been able to, so I don't know why they keep letting him. Especially this soon after his return which just completely kills his mystique and reminds people he's about as entertaining as watching paint dry.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Barnabyjones said:


> wow kane got some mic skills all of a sudden


all of a sudden? Kane's been a good promo for years


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

BTW, Kane was pretty damn good in that promo.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

GeorgeCostanza said:


> cena's not turning heel tho
> he's going to bury kane and rise above the hate again
> 
> he'll never turn heel
> ever


Stop scaring all of us, would you?


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

Louie85TX said:


> Kane is basically a sith lord trying to get Cena to join the dark side!?


hahaha I thought the same thing.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


> If this RAW doesn't have a good rating FUCK RATINGS.


Fuck the ratings regardless. People should stop using them to support their opinions.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Kane's promo was actually a pretty brilliant commentary on the human condition; with Cena representing humanity and Kane representing the evil thoughts and tendency toward hate which haunt us all. Amazingly done. A great episode of Raw overall imo, but especially the crowd.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

That was an awesome promo by Kane. Very good RAW imo, excited for next week. WWE has really picked things up the past couple of weeks.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

BEST RAW EVER

RATINGS FAILURE PUNK SUCKED ASS AND HE GONNA LOOSE TITLE
DOLPH RULZ
CENA SUCKS
KANE OWNED CENA
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

PUNK SUCKS


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Already looking forward to next weeks RAW, been awhile since I've been able to say that.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ratings are going to be horrible regardless... Drew Brees passing record people...


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm liking what they are doing with Cena/Kane so far.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

This seed planted by Kane is going to be eating at Cena's brain for the next few months. And I imagine Kane is gonna keep fucking with him fertilizing the seed until it sprouts and Cena snaps and tells the fans to go fuck themselves.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> BTW, Kane was pretty damn good in that promo.


He deserves an Academy Award if it helps turn Cena heel. Cena could make a good heel. Let him go out and shit on every city he goes to. He's be such a heat magnet.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Would have liked to see something symbolic such as Cena taking off his shirt and walking out but the chants were still a nice touch!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dolph/Punk and IT BEGINS next week. Can't wait!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

This was a great RAW tonight. I really don't give a fuck what the ratings are. We got an entertaining opening promo, a mixed gender match which made the diva's segment more than tolerable. A solid match from Cody and Booker, the beginnings of a repackaging for ADR, a surprising ending to the gauntlet match which sets up a solid match for next week, and Kane falling into his monster/evil mastermind gimmick turning Cena heel. 

Awesome end to 2011.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

I thought there was a possibility of Cena turning heel after Piper's segment but after a couple of weeks I thought they changed their mind but now it looks like a heel turn is on the horizon. I'm excited for 2012


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

RISE
ABOVE 
KANE

Best sign of the night


----------



## TOXiiC (Dec 23, 2011)

Daaaaaaamn. That promo was really impressive.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I thought that promo was absolutely genius. 
It didn't bore me at all. The crowd did exactly what was needed too. 
I loved the whole thing. Literally gave me chills. 
It didn't feel like a regular wrestling promo, it was deep and had meaning. 
Made you think, and Cena's facial expressions were perfect (for once).
I love this slow turn.
Kane is perfect for this role, because Jacobs is a genius already, so he can pull this off. 
Fantastic RAW! Great way to close the year!
2012 will be unforgettable!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Ratings are going to be horrible regardless... Drew Brees passing record people...


Yeah I've been keeping an eye on that. My fantasy season hinges on him scoring some more points.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> Dolph/Punk and IT BEGINS next week. Can't wait!


Not to mention there is about a 10% chance of Brodus returning.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Fuck the ratings regardless. People should stop using them to support their opinions.



Maybe wwe wanted to see if the ratings increase if punk is not in the main event time slot. I saw the camera show some kids they must be like wtf with kanes whole promo.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> To be fair it was a fairly boring segment, especially for the closer of the show. Not to mention it was way off from what everyone expected. It is cool to see Cena slowly falling to a heel turn though.


Yeah for the visual stimulation that you usually get from wrestling, but this is a much deeper mental segment. Something like a Cena heel turn can't just happen in a couple weeks.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Fuck the ratings regardless. People should stop using them to support their opinions.


Indeed!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Kane can cut amazing promos when he is allowed. AFter Undertaker was in a vegetative state he cut one promo on smackdown that was just amazing.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Did I miss something? That promo was terrible... absolutely cringe-worthy and IMO ruined Kane's character already... maybe I need to go re-watch it, because I absolutely hate the fact that Kane is attacking Cena because he "rises above hate?" WTF is that? Stop centering everything around Cena...I mean I know he's facing Rock in the biggest match ever, but geeze, Kane's return shouldn't be focused on Cena.... on a side note, it's obvious he's turning at WM now... it will be the biggest turn since Austin IMO.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Barnabyjones said:


> its gonna happen sign works magic there. notice the lets go cena part of chant sounds prepubecent while the cena sucks sounds much deeper


Yea, I noticed that sign too. I doubt it means anything, but would be cool if it did.


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

kane is trying to convert cena into the dark side? knowing wwe. cena will always be a face. but maybe next monday 2012 cena does eventually turn heel.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Kane's character doesn't require charisma on the mic- he's supposed to be dark and dreary.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

ratings r gonna suck because punk cant draw


----------



## ArmyOfLove (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, then, Cena's heel turn is in progress.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Great promo from Kane, but terrible content, I'm tired of this "Cena GETS BOOED!!" crap, who cares? 5 years too late, rise above this stale shitty storyline and put Kane in something interesting. pretty boring RAW, the Chicago crowd was nothing special. good decision to put Kane in the main event and not Punk, Vince learned something.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

was that ending...dare i say it... poignant? :O 

Great way to end the year, next week should be a great show


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

Boss Monster said:


> Did I miss something? That promo was terrible... absolutely cringe-worthy and IMO ruined Kane's character already... maybe I need to go re-watch it, because I absolutely hate the fact that Kane is attacking Cena because he "rises above hate?" WTF is that? Stop centering everything around Cena...I mean I know he's facing Rock in the biggest match ever, but geeze, Kane's return shouldn't be focused on Cena.... on a side note, it's obvious he's turning at WM now... it will be the biggest turn since Austin IMO.


Don't look at it so broadly. Kane is sick of Cena spreading the wrong message (which in reality is the right message). Who else can do the job Kane is doing kayfabe wise? No one. The promo was great, Kane was superb, Cena was superb, great end to RAW and 2012.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

doughboy123 said:


> kane is trying to convert cena into the dark side? knowing wwe. cena will always be a face. but maybe next monday 2012 cena does eventually turn heel.


No way this is a slow turn.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Boss Monster said:


> Did I miss something? That promo was terrible... absolutely cringe-worthy and IMO ruined Kane's character already... maybe I need to go re-watch it, because I absolutely hate the fact that Kane is attacking Cena because he "rises above hate?" WTF is that? Stop centering everything around Cena...I mean I know he's facing Rock in the biggest match ever, but geeze, Kane's return shouldn't be focused on Cena.... *on a side note, it's obvious he's turning at WM now*... it will be the biggest turn since Austin IMO.




I don't think so. At least, not in the typical sense. You can't just turn Cena heel in one move. Whats he going to do? Beat Rock? Hes already feuding with him that won't do it. It takes a long, drawn out series of moves to gradually turn Cena heel. And just because hes booed by some doesn't make him heel. His character has to legitimately change over time to where he resents the fans.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Boss Monster said:


> Did I miss something? That promo was terrible... absolutely cringe-worthy and IMO ruined Kane's character already... maybe I need to go re-watch it, because I absolutely hate the fact that Kane is attacking Cena because he "rises above hate?" WTF is that? Stop centering everything around Cena...I mean I know he's facing Rock in the biggest match ever, but geeze, Kane's return shouldn't be focused on Cena.... on a side note, it's obvious he's turning at WM now... it will be the biggest turn since Austin IMO.


Kane's break made him realise true humanity, and Cena is about as far opposite of Kane's new mentality, so Kane is playing humanitarian and trying to help set Cena free.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The only thing that could have made the ending to RAW worse than it was (which was fucking atrocious) would be to have Pete Rose sneak attack Cena.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Rock316AE said:


> Great promo from Kane, but terrible content


Content was the best thing about it imo.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Excellent ending, it gave me the chills. Cena seemingly is starting to embrace the hate. Unlike with Piper, he was actually listening and didn't try to use his past with boos as an excuse to "rise above hate". Love Kane's deep, slow motion style of promo cutting, would have been even better had they kept the red lights on, though. And thank God they did this in Chicago and not some shitty casual city where the 'fans' would be high-pitched girly and kiddy voices screaming at the top of their lungs for Cena. "letsshh go sheeena"


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope cena grows a moustache when he turns


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

holycityzoo said:


> This was a great RAW tonight. I really don't give a fuck what the ratings are. We got an entertaining opening promo, a mixed gender match which made the diva's segment more than tolerable. A solid match from Cody and Booker, the beginnings of a repackaging for ADR, a surprising ending to the gauntlet match which sets up a solid match for next week, and Kane falling into his monster/evil mastermind gimmick turning Cena heel.
> 
> Awesome end to 2011.


This. 

I felt pretty meh about Kane returning but this was a great way to use him. But man...this is setting up Cena to disappoint a lot of kids - not sure if their initial reaction is going to be "hate". But we'll see if they can actually turn Cena heel. 

Great end to the year. Really interested in how they book the Ziggler Punk match. I personally think its too soon for a title match, but if this goes to building Ziggler to be a true rival for Punk and not some opportunist heel then I'm all for it.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

RevolverSnake said:


> I hope cena grows a moustache when he turns


Rick Rude style.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Boss Monster said:


> Did I miss something? That promo was terrible... absolutely cringe-worthy and IMO ruined Kane's character already... maybe I need to go re-watch it, because I absolutely hate the fact that Kane is attacking Cena because he "rises above hate?" WTF is that? Stop centering everything around Cena...I mean I know he's facing Rock in the biggest match ever, but geeze, Kane's return shouldn't be focused on Cena.... on a side note, it's obvious he's turning at WM now... it will be the biggest turn since Austin IMO.


Kane is fucking 44 years old, he doesn't need anything to be centered around him.

And yeah, the point of the angle is to turn Cena heel. Sorry if that gets your panties in a jiff.


----------



## DeathClutch (Sep 10, 2009)

Damn.. Brilliant promo by Kane.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DrewMac255 said:


> ratings r gonna suck because punk cant draw


you're annoying, why haven't you been banned yet? been saying the same shit over n over in this thread.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Christiangotcrewed said:


> Maybe wwe wanted to see if the ratings increase if punk is not in the main event time slot. I saw the camera show some kids they must be like wtf with kanes whole promo.


Do you work for the WWE? Does anyone in the rating threads work for the WWE? No, so shut it. Posters in the rating thread use the ratings to support their opinions, not because they work for the WWW and want to see if Punk is a draw.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

+ Kane Promo
+ Booker/Cody
+ Gauntlet
+ Opening Promo
+ Mixed Tag
+ Del Rio promo
+ Truth!

- Big Show/Otunga (even that was entertaining in a way)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

stadw0n306 said:


> you're annoying, why haven't you been banned yet? been saying the same shit over n over in this thread.


Warned him. If it continues he'll be gone.

Can't wait for no one to post their opinion until the rating comes out.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I have doubts whether Cena will turn Heel or not.. by the looks of it that's where the angle seems to be going. 

I really don't want to be disappointed about it.. maybe Vince is just fucking with the haters, giving Cena something interesting to do until The Rock comes back or is this just something that will end in Lulz Cena rises above teh hate!!1!

Man that would suck.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Kane's words.. Too much for my dictionary app to handle...


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

the good
kane
cena sucks chants
dolph ziggler

the bad
cm punk
no drew


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

This was a pretty excellent raw tonight, screw what the rating says.

Good crowd, and creative and good booking does wonders


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Thought RAW was solid tonight, next week should be good also. Can't wait to see the epic Ziggler/Punk match.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

I actually enjoyed Raw a lot tonight. Great use of most of the talents, glad Ziggler is getting a title shot next week, fantastic promo from Kane, even Del Rio didn't annoy me. I quite like his new Professor Xavier gimmick.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Brye said:


> Can't wait for no one to post their opinion until the rating comes out.




But we all know how the ratings thread will go. 

Regardless...ratings tonight will not be good. Its December 26th. People are still celebrating the holidays, traveling, and watching an important MNF game. I expect the ratings will be high 2s, just like they always are now, with around 4.2 million viewers. Its a standard viewership. 

The show itself was fine, but there was nothing particularly exciting that would make anyone call all their friends and make people tune in who don't normally watch. The real question is, is there a significant ratings drop, not just after the preceding segment, but in general, during Punks 2 segments.

If the opener got much lower than normal ratings, while the next segments drew higher, AND the gauntlet match in general dipped very low, then there may be an issue


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Raw was pretty good Great way to end 2011 can't wait for 2012 with Punk vs Ziggler


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, loved that ending. Really good writing and Kane was really compelling. It should be a good couple of months ahead if they're slowly building resentment in Cena (it's an interesting angle even if it inevitably ends with Cena destroying the inner demons and staying face). 

Other than that, great ADR promo and awesome to have crazy Truth back. The rest of the show was its usual self: boring.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> But we all know how the ratings thread will go.
> 
> Regardless...ratings tonight will not be good. Its December 26th. People are still celebrating the holidays, traveling, and watching an important MNF game. I expect the ratings will be high 2s, just like they always are now, with around 4.2 million viewers. Its a standard viewership.
> 
> ...


Overrun is gonna be low cuz it only went 5 minutes

Show was fun, good stuff.
Kane ending was a little meh. The delivery of the promo was fucking horrible. Like some cheesy horror movie bad guy.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Do you work for the WWE? Does anyone in the rating threads work for the WWE? No, so shut it. Posters in the rating thread use the ratings to support their opinions, not because they work for the WWW and want to see if Punk is a draw.


Relax, its not my fault if Vince saw the light and wanted to put someone else in the main event slot and what are you saying i cant comprehend you, i said Vince wants to see not someone in the ratings thread.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> Kane is fucking 44 years old, he doesn't need anything to be centered around him.
> 
> And yeah, the point of the angle is to turn Cena heel. Sorry if that gets your panties in a jiff.


Who the fuck said anything needs to be centered around Kane? Everyone begged him to come back with the mask and he did... now they are using him to advance the heel turn of a man whose already a 10 time world champion and has been the top guy for the last 7 years? Fuck that. Have him fued with somone who could benefit from it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Team Swag, is the best team since they partnered, and hopefully that title comes to that stable. good raw imo, and John Laurinaitis as much as he sucks, he aced that interference. Swagger in the ME again, and Ziggles heading for the ME next week? Haters gonna hate. 

Also, why is it that everybody that attacks Miz looks like they actually fucked him up? LOL.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Boss Monster said:


> Who the fuck said anything needs to be centered around Kane? Everyone begged him to come back with the mask and he did... *now they are using him to advance the heel turn of a man whose already a 10 time world champion and has been the top guy for the last 7 years?* Fuck that. Have him fued with somone who could benefit from it.


Pretty much.

Most people seem to think that it's fucking great too, so too bad. =)


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

cant wait for the ratings thread to come out


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Christiangotcrewed said:


> Relax, its not my fault if Vince saw the light and wanted to put someone else in the main event slot and *what are you saying i cant comprehend you*, i said Vince wants to see not someone in the ratings thread.


You should learn how to write before writing stupid shit.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I enjoyed Raw. That last promo just leads me to believe they're serious about turning Cena heel. We've had, not only Kane talk to Cena about the fans hating him, but also Piper now. It's just a matter of time, IMO. 

Also, that image of Dolph Ziggler with the WWE Championship is one I'd get used to very quickly! I can't wait to see that match next week, hopefully it's given a good amount of time (anything from 20 mins to more).


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I thought it was a very solid Raw, especially since next week we're going to be treated to another Punk/Ziggler match, which if its anything like their last singles match together should be great.

I admit I was disappointed by the Kane/Cena thing. So Kane coming back with the mask and all turns out to be just another angle to slowly inch forward Cena's turn towards heel by having the fans get to him. I'm all about a slow burn, no doubt. Cena should turn AT Wrestlemania and not before. But I'm getting a bit tired of them devoting major air time and storylines to Cena. It was great when last week it was just thrown in because Cena wasn't the focus. And Kane came back and was supposed to be this engine of destruction, like classic Kane was, and now they have him discussing philosophy and basically telling Cena that he needs to accept and embrace the fans who don't like him or it'll eat him alive. I'm sorry but having Kane discuss feelings just feels...out of place for the character. 

Its illogical, too-why do so many legends and superstars even give a shit about Cena's interaction with the fans? The angle should be a self discovery process, IMO. Cena should just keep coming out and getting booed, and you slowly see how it affects him in his ring work, promos, etc. He wins a title, people boo, he loses a big match, people cheer. Finally at Wrestlemania Cena lays a beat down on Rock and the next night on Raw, he says "you know what, I've had an epiphany-I catered to you all for so long, and what did it get me? Nothing, I beat the Rock last night with all of you booing me. So screw you all, I don't need the fans." That sorta thing. Having the WWE bring people out to tell Cena that "you know John, the fans are booing you, you really have to confront them"...I don't tune in to Raw to watch superstars play Dr. Phil because they're worried that the face of the company might at some point get his feelings hurt. Its another way of ass kissing the guy who doesn't need it because they have to protect their little cash cow. Pardon me, but I thought that wrestling was supposed to be about survival of the fittest, the collision between the athleticism and brute strength, being the best at what you do, not talking about soft, sanitized shit like feelings getting hurt. Next we're gonna see Rock come out on Raw and tell Cena that he needs to confront him as a form of closure because Cena's comments about Rock were unkind and have affected his mental health. Focus on something else, please. Cena's gonna turn heel, we get it, just let it simmer on the back burner and let us *see* how it affects him, don't just put him in an angle with a big *WINK WINK* on it to pacify the smarks.

It also greatly amuses me how people hate Punk's shtick of coming out to be a smart ass and mock Laurinaitis. When he did it at first, EVERYBODY was pissing themselves because it was so great. Now they hate it. This is Punk's style of promo, he's been doing it for a while and its why he's so good on the mic. They say it gets tiresome. Has anyone realized that Punk himself isn't the one who has booked himself into an angle with Johnny Ace? Where are all the "WWE booking and writing is abysmal" threads? No no, the blame is laid squarely on Punk. Please, people, grow a brain and blame the right people at least.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RatedR10 said:


> I enjoyed Raw. That last promo just leads me to believe they're serious about turning Cena heel. We've had, not only Kane talk to Cena about the fans hating him, but also Piper now. It's just a matter of time, IMO.
> 
> Also, that image of Dolph Ziggler with the WWE Championship is one I'd get used to very quickly! I can't wait to see that match next week, hopefully it's given a good amount of time (anything from 20 mins to more).


Hopefully they show their best stuff, no doubts, it should be a good one, but during that match, I assume "IT WILL BEGIN" and either Punk will lose, or the match will come to a halt. Jericho? HHH? Taker? Can't wait.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

As much as I like the idea of a Ziggler/Punk program, I like the idea of a Bryan/Ziggler program a whole lot more. Those two need to have a match at Wrestlemania. Would never be for the title but I don't even care.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Okay....


Let me just say :


*THIS WAS *THE* BEST RAW I'VE EVER SEEN TO DATE, PERIOD.* :gun: :gun: :gun:


Even the segments which I thought would be "meh" was actually pretty interesting. Although seeing Tyson Kidd on RAW(????) was an unusual occurrence, the mixed match was thankfully short but solid and the Divas did NOT get in the ring as often which is always good. 


We've had the entertaining Gauntlet match with a SURPRISE ending(I swear I did NOT see Ziggler winning); Had an interesting(for a time) Big-Show-hand-tied-behind-his-back match/segment; And Kane delivered a GREAT Promo(screw the haters!). 


But.....The 2 Moments that made this RAW, the BEST?

1) BOOKER T/Cody Rhodes Match

- BOOKER WAS ON RAW! AND HE WON!!!! :shocked:

and of course



2.) *THE TRUTH HAS SET RAW FREE!!!* 

*THANK GOD THEY'LL HAVE HIM KEEP THE CRAZY BATSHIT-INSANE GIMMICK!!* 

I guess Vinnie-Mac isn't TOO senile not to see the absolute disaster if he had Truth go back to Rapping/Dancing again....

Him beating Miz's ass down and his comment on Christmas was, as always, PURE GOLD. 


And now EVERY WEEK I guess we'll see some kind of ambush by Truth on Miz.... Sounds like Mondays are going to be WATCHABLE again.

It also sounds like someone is gonna get *GOT!*


----------



## John Cena is God (Dec 22, 2011)

I enjoyed RAW so much.

John Cena got a great reaction in a hostile environment.
I love that the chants are always about John Cena. Not about his opponents.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Most people seem to think that it's fucking great too, so too bad. =)


Then they're wrong because its fucking stupid.

Seriously, the one person who doesn't need this kind of attention is the one who's getting it. I'm all for masked Kane coming back but God, its just another superstar for some reason, out of the blue, suddenly caring about, of all things, someone ELSE'S standing with the fans. Its stupid. It'd be 100x better if they just showed us how its affecting Cena subtly instead of coming out with angles and segments that scream "HE'LL BE HEEL SOON!"


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

My thoughts on RAW

Tonight was a disappointing show. Let's be honest, folks. It's like someone was watching that fun and good showing from last week and said "So, let's find a way to not do that again." And it showed.

The opening segment was weak as all hell and it is because of CM Punk. Now, Punk haters learn, this is called criticism. Not mindless hating. Punk got a grand pop as expected but the segment itself fell flat because it didn't establish where Punk is going or who he is going to feud and basically gave him three random matches. Also, Punk did overdo it here and he didn't need to since he was at home and would have been over regardless. That alien joke was very bad as well. Didn't start the night off well, in my opinion.

Also, anyone who doubts the "ItBegins" videos, especially tonight, are dream wishing at this point. It's Chris Jericho and it clearly is him. The clock winding down, the globe spinning, the boy showing discontent. Also, the dead giveaway was when it was placed....at the end of Punk's opening segment. That was all the proof I, and most others, needed to know that it was Jericho. 

A lot of filler bullshit too that I didn't enjoy too.

Ryder tagged with Eve to face an irrelevant duo of Natalia and Tyson Kidd(?) (Where was Beth? Great followup.) Ryder wins and yadda yadda. I do have to address one thing, however. In the chatbox discussion, I don't know who said it but it was dead on:

"Does WWE realize the Zack Ryder gimmick won't last long if he keeps showing up on WWE programming?"

It's true. Ryder got over because he used the social media and the fans to get over and finally put him in the position he was in. Now he is the US champion, he is very over, and is shown constantly on WWE TV. If they expose him too much, the support and the need for his gimmick can go downward and WWE doesn't want to afford that at this point. Ryder needs to be freshen up his direction a little bit or else the gimmick is in danger of being stale before we even reach Wrestlemania.

I enjoyed the Rhodes/Booker match. A good opener that put Cody's talent over but also gave the feud a closure as Booker got his revenge. At first, I was like "Really?" but I understood the reason so good job by both.

Here's where it gets really pathetic. Cena comes out to call out Kane. I know Cena is being corny and suck upish to everyone because he's turning heel and this diverts his issues but good lord man. Unbearable. Miz comes out and tries to reignite their feud earlier. They have an impromtu match that doesn't even finish because R-Truth returns. I'm saying this right now. I'm already bored of his new face character and he'll be crucified by the small, vocal section of the IWC that loves him in about a month. There is no way Truth can be entertaining or get over as much with the Jimmy character as a face than he did as a heel. No way. That promo was horrible too because it looked like a cheap impromptu promo. Just bad all around.

Way to make your World Heavyweight Champion look like a bitch by coming out to distract Henry, taunt him, and run off. Your World champion, folks. Big Show scares off Henry....again, and squashes Otunga. Nothing was accomplished and Bryan is directionless as of right now. The plan is looking like Bryan/Henry at Rumble for the WHC. I'll tell you this right now if Bryan loses the belt back to Henry, Bryan has no more main event credibility left in him and might as well be just as bad as Swagger's.

The gauntlet match was what it was. Punk disposed of Swagger, which was fine. A decent little match. Ziggler comes out next and, as expected, both of them had a good match. Not a great match like their previous RAW encounter but it was a good match to get into. Laurenitis coming out and indirectly costing Punk the title was nice and Ziggler getting the win was a surprise as well. Glad they didn't go predictable and get Henry in last or even Ace at all. It stopped at Ziggler and it was the right call. Ziggler and Punk square off for the WWE championship next week and it's already looking to be a MOTY contender in my eyes.

Finally the main event....segment. Kane comes out but is interupted by Cena. Now, I'm mixed with this gimmick. The good. The story makes perfect sense and I told you that was the route that they were going with the storyline. Intriguing story that will be the precursor to Cena's heel turn. It's happening, guys. It was made blatantly obvious tonight. The bad, however, was Kane's promo itself. It kept dragging...and dragging...and dragging...and dragging...when you could have explained it better smoothly and short and to the point. Just was off to me. Cena's facial and body expressions were superb as well, selling the hate from the crowd. You legit could have felt sorry for him after that.

Also, very disappointed in you tonight, Chicago. I wasn't expected MITB crowd expectations because then I would be asking for too much and it was more complex than that but other than Punk, Cena, Kane, Miz, and Ryder, nobody really got a strong reaction which hindered their impact (i.e. Truth, Bryan). The crowd seemed active but just wasn't strong as Chicago is known to be.

Overall, a disappointing show. To go from a good and fun show last week to...this was very sharp and sad. And that's how you end your year with this final RAW of 2011? I'm not hating on the show with ignorant statements. I'm just expressing my honest feelings.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

KO Bossy said:


> Then they're wrong because its fucking stupid.
> 
> Seriously, the one person who doesn't need this kind of attention is the one who's getting it. I'm all for masked Kane coming back but God, its just another superstar for some reason, out of the blue, suddenly caring about, of all things, someone ELSE'S standing with the fans. Its stupid. It'd be 100x better if they just showed us how its affecting Cena subtly instead of coming out with angles and segments that scream "HE'LL BE HEEL SOON!"


Which is why I think he won't be turning heel at all. The whole storyline has been about OTHER people telling him how he should respond to his haters, not about how HE feels about it. In the end, I have a feeling he's going to beat Kane and "rise above hate."


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> My thoughts on RAW
> 
> Tonight was a disappointing show. Let's be honest, folks. It's like someone was watching that fun and good showing from last week and said "So, let's find a way to not do that again." And it showed.
> 
> ...



You know....You could've just "expressed your honest feelings" by simply saying :

"I did not like RAW at all. "




Simple, and to the point.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

John Cena is God said:


> I enjoyed RAW so much.
> 
> John Cena got a great reaction in a hostile environment.
> I love that the chants are always about John Cena. Not about his opponents.


Were people booing Kane? It seems like they were booing him for a bit when he was trying to get Cena to embrace. I guess they are too late, because Cena is on the path to change. UNLESS, he beats the odds, again. :lmao


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

glenwo2 said:


> You know....You could've just "expressed your honest feelings" by simply saying :
> 
> "I did not like RAW at all. "
> 
> Simple, and to the point.


I did not like RAW at all.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

glenwo2 said:


> Simple, and to the point.


This, after this, made my brain leak battery acid.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

glenwo2 said:


> You know....You could've just "expressed your honest feelings" by simply saying :
> 
> "I did not like RAW at all. "
> 
> ...


If I would have done that, I would have been like you and most of the others on this thread.

And I knew you were going to rag because I disliked that Truth return. Since I bet you didn't even read it, why quote it?


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

That was a shit Raw tbh. And wtf was with Chicago?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> If I would have done that, I would have been like you and most of the others on this thread.
> 
> And I knew you were going to rag because I disliked that Truth return. Since I bet you didn't even read it, why quote it?




Ummm...You said that you knew I was going to rag because you disliked the Truth return....Then you turn around and say that I "didn't even read it, so why quote it?" 

How could I know you ragged on the Truth return if, according to you, I didn't read your quote? 

WHOA!


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> You know....You could've just "expressed your honest feelings" by simply saying :
> 
> "I did not like RAW at all. "
> 
> ...


But didn't you just say this...



glenwo2 said:


> Okay....
> 
> 
> Let me just say :
> ...


You could have just said "I'm glad R-Truth is back and that Booker won."


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> But didn't you just say this...
> 
> 
> 
> You could have just said "I'm glad R-Truth is back."


Good point.   




Is it too late to say that?


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Intresting Promos after RAW went off the air + Cage Match ( Punk still not happy ?) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just got back home from the show. After RAW went off the AIR , Cena stood on the anounce table and thanked the crowd. He reiterated that he knows Chicago dislikes him but says he appreciates its passion and love for wrestling..also says and his match at MITB was one of his most memorable of his carrer. He than began to introduce Punk saying Ive beat him in the past..he has beat me more. Then he says to Justin Roberts that he has got this..and says introducing "The best Wrestler in the world , Chicagos own CM Punk

Punk came out to another big pop. Cage macth with the Miz. Nothing special, about a 8 minute match
After the match Punk stayed for about 15 mins, first he climbed to the top of the cage and posed. Then down to the anounce table and posed. Then ran around the ring. Then slowly walked around the ring and greeted and shook hand + rook pics with everyone from about the forst 2-3 rows. He did this for entire ring area. BTW..He had given the championshiop belt to his mom to hold on to after he had exited the ring. 

He then gets on the MIC and says that he wanted to see how many ppl would stick around so late after the match..but the joke is on us that stook around because he dosent have much to say. Thanked the crowd etc...and THEN SAYS " The rumors were true, I was going to leave the company. I was pissed off. And even tho Im still pissed off , Im glad I decided to stay " He then says again that PPV's in Chicago showcase the great Chicago pro wrestling fans and loves the business even tho there is still alot wrong with the business and company. 

He then takes a few more pics, celebrates a bit more with the fans and leaves. 

Interesting to hear him say he is still pissed off.. guess the corny promos he is being force fed to say are getting to him along with the botched/ aborted storylines


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> You should learn how to write before writing stupid shit.


I did not write stupid shit punk mark don't get butt hurt dam.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

It was kayfabe promo, bro.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I wonder if they're going to put the belt on Ziggler next week. I wouldn't mind it at all that at all besides Punk is for pushing young talent. Also, I loved Kane's promo.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I guess you have to take the good with the bad. I am so used to seeing the two headed monster in Punk's position that since Punk is a main event face now that he has to be in this position too. I really like Ziggler though I am not sure if next week is the right time. I'd rather somehow a DQ or unclean finish happens and this gets scheduled for the Rumble.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> I guess you have to take the good with the bad. I am so used to seeing the two headed monster in Punk's position that since Punk is a main event face now that he has to be in this position too. I really like Ziggler though I am not sure if next week is the right time. I'd rather somehow a DQ or unclean finish happens and this gets scheduled for the Rumble.



knowing wwe creative there's a chance he might win and loose it back at the rumble but more likely than not punk will retain if not, these reports about him might be true.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Makes me wonder if they are true because why would Cena close the show tonight instead of Punk?


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Makes me wonder if they are true because why would Cena close the show tonight instead of Punk?


Punk marks are so but hurt i asked that similar questioned rephrased and got attacked by one.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I am a Punk mark. Not butthurt about it but it does worry me. I did enjoy last week but tonight's ending was the same ending 99.9% of the time since I started watching again two years ago.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ziggler looked like an absolute star tonight with that belt.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> This sounds like an ultimate warrior promo.
> 
> First Piper, now Kane. Who's the next one to try to get Cena to address the fans who hate him?


The Rock? Maybe telling him the real reason why he hates him is ebcause he doesnt stand up for himself.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ziggler's hair looks like Billy Gunn before a match and Ken Patera after one.


----------



## savethedreams (Nov 27, 2011)

Just got home from the show here in CHICAGO, AWESOME SHOW.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

alberto was awesome


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Thoughts:
-Nice opening promo between CM Punk and the Executive Vice President of Talent Relations and RAW Interim General Manager. These two continue to feud with each other and it's been entertaining to see. 

-Booker T and Cody Rhodes had a lengthy match. Glad to see Booker get the win though but I wonder if this means they are still continuing the feud.

-Eve Torres and Zack Ryder defeated Natalya and Tyson Kidd. When was the last time Kidd won a match? Also, when did Kidd and Natalya tag teamed up with each other again? Did I miss something here? If I did, then never mind.

-John Cena defeats The Miz by countout. I don't know, they segment was ok. The Miz continues to try to get himself over by past accomplishments but I still don't hear the crowd boo that much. With R-Truth coming back, looks like he's going to feud with Miz. I really don't want to see Truth become a face again though. I still don't buy his water bottle of death.

-The Gauntlet Matches were ok. Swagger did a great job in his match against Punk. I really think he deserves better than being a glorified jobber right now. I thought that Ziggler wasn't going to pick up the win against Punk but I thought the finish was pretty clever. Laurinitis helped and screwed Punk and now Ziggler is the #1 contender. Awesome, he deserves it.

-Kane had a nice promo as he brought up great points about giving into the hate. Now we just need Emperor Palpatine to come out and tell Cena to give into the hate as well. After that, Cena's turn to the darkside will be complete. Interesting way to end RAW with Cena speechless and listening to the boos.


----------



## savethedreams (Nov 27, 2011)

After the Camera went off JOHN CENA had a very nice thing to say to the audience, as well as Punk. I'm not sure if it was aired, but he did address the people, including myself you 'hate cena'. Afterwards, i got a cena shirt. I am now a FAN.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

savethedreams said:


> After the Camera went off JOHN CENA had a very nice thing to say to the audience, as well as Punk. I'm not sure if it was aired, but he did address the people, including myself you 'hate cena'. Afterwards, i got a cena shirt. I am now a FAN.


u make me sick


----------



## savethedreams (Nov 27, 2011)

Tronnik said:


> That was a shit Raw tbh. And wtf was with Chicago?


Everybody here loved it! I even got some Camera time a few times.


----------



## savethedreams (Nov 27, 2011)

DrewMac255 said:


> u make me sick


I just rose Above that statements sorry. You've been endeavored.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

chronoxiong said:


> RAW Thoughts:
> -Nice opening promo between CM Punk and the Executive Vice President of Talent Relations and RAW Interim General Manager. These two continue to feud with each other and it's been entertaining to see.
> 
> -*Booker T and Cody Rhodes had a lengthy match. Glad to see Booker get the win though but I wonder if this means they are still continuing the feud.*
> ...


Of course it means they will continue the fued, it was predictable Booker would win when they said it was non-title but Booker needed to win to keep the fans believing in the storyline and believing that Booker can win the title.

Rhodes will beat him clean at the Rumble probably and that will end it.


----------



## DrewMac255 (Dec 26, 2011)

savethedreams said:


> I just rose Above that statements sorry. You've been endeavored.


omg, why your at it go lick his nipples' i heard there super hard right now when he was kissing ryders ass


----------



## savethedreams (Nov 27, 2011)

JERIPUNK said:


> Intresting Promos after RAW went off the air + Cage Match ( Punk still not happy ?)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


True. I was sitting in row 4 and gotten a picture. You must of saw me. I enjoyed both of their little speeches. Especially punk.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Hopefully Punk and Ziggler get the chance to top the match they had a few weeks ago. I'm actually excited to see RAW next week.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Re watched the kane promo.
Still don't like it. Way too long and a lot of nonsensical bullshit.
I missed the last 2 years however so I don't know maybe there is some sort of Kane/cena dynamic that I am missing that makes it good.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I thought it was an enjoyable show, here's hoping for a Punk/Jericho/Ziggler match for the WWE title at WM :mark:


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Borias said:


> Emperor Palpatine really bulked up for tonights appearance.


I can't wait for Cena's heel turn at RR when they cut backstage for an interview and he's slaughtering younglings.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Evolution said:


> I thought it was an enjoyable show, here's hoping for a Punk/Jericho/Ziggler match for the WWE title at WM :mark:


:mark:


----------



## Super Blizzard (Apr 13, 2011)

Reading the got dang summary, it seemed like a pretty got dang good Raw. Was it indeed?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

A good Raw in my opinion, my highlights

john "Mr Excitement" laurinaitis: Adding Mr Troll to his list of titles 
dolph zigglers win and push to main event, Going to be one hell of a match next week with CM Punk and Ziggler two great superstars.
The John Cena and Kane promo, I loved Kanes messege and totally was unexpected, really looking forward to where this is going now
R-Truths return, the crazy man is back

Overall a nice Raw, even the mixed tag match wasnt bad, Del Rio was actually funny with his "torn groin" speech. Big Shows little promo with Ontunga was funny too, altohugh the match was kinda a downer, I want to see Ontunga actually do some good in the WWE (Otunga = rating)

9/10 Raw rating for me.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

And I quote


Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Kane shaved his beard. And not a single fuck was given.





Loving this Kane-Cena thing. Next week's Raw is going to be great! Kane/Cena, Dolph/Punk, Brodus Clay debut and ItEnds!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

just downloaded this raw and watched....really really shitty raw imo. Not very man bright spots. The closing promo was a fucking trainwreck, and the WWE is left trying to decide what to do with Cena STILL.


----------



## JimmyJoeJunior (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow, I don't think this man can be unpredictable, do I think this man can be unpredictable? Does anybody here think this man is being unpredictable? Who says this man can't be unpredictable? I say this man can't be unpredictable. Do you believe in aliens John, cus I bet the aliens are looking down and saying this man can't be unpredictable..........

.....Why am I watching this shit


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

OK show i thought, better then last weeks which i thought was way too cheesy. Openig promo kind of blew tbh, this is the 2nd week in a row that i haven't enjoyed Punk's mic-work so hopefully he picks it up soon when they put him in an actual feud. Booker/Cody was a decent match and i liked R-Truth's return, ME was good as well.

I wish they'd start the build for the RR soon though, it seems on Raw nobody actually has any direction. Can't wait for next week


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I will say that, despite a lackluster show, I am highly looking forward to next week:

-Dolph/Punk for the WWE championship in a potential MOTY contender for next year
-"ItBegins" is revealed
-The Kane/Cena story is explained further
-Brodus Clay debut?

A lot of hype surrounding next Monday. Hopefully WWE pick up where they dropped tonight.


----------



## JimmyJoeJunior (Oct 28, 2010)

Although, just watched the end promo, this is gonna be some heel turn when it happens, cus its happening


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I love me some Kane on the mic, but that promo last night was atrocious IMO. Really slow, boring, drawn-out, and it just didn't feel like it clicked. I wish he had done it in his normal, agressive voice, to be honest.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I thought it was a decent show overall. 

Absolutely loved Troll Laurinaitis' entrance, I like what they are doing with his character recently. Other good bits were R Truth returning, as long as he keeps his comical crazy gimmick, Ziggler getting a Championship match next week, although I'm pretty sure he's going to lose at least he's being put in the main event and WWE still planting the seeds for a Cena heel turn, it needs to happen.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Good RAW. The ending was interesting, while watching it I was thinking that it would be bashed to death on here, but it seems most liked it. Also, did Bryan botch his run-in during Henry/Show because his music came on at an odd time.

As for next week, why do I think Ziggler could actually walk out champion? If ItBegins is Y2J, surely he would cost Punk the title?


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

I thought Kane's promo and the whole last segment was great. I love this idea of Kane beckoning Cena to the dark side á la Palpatine/Anakin. 

However it was STUPID to have Cena come out, kiss-up to Chicago implying it was the home of WWE, get people actually cheering for him and then expect the crowd to boo him at the end. That was the one drawback to what otherwise was a very good promo. If most of the building had been booing Cena like when he first came out, the effect would have been far superior. Instead of which we got the usual 55-45 Cena Sucks/Lets Go Cena chants.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

D.M.N. said:


> As for next week, why do I think Ziggler could actually walk out champion? If ItBegins is Y2J, surely he would cost Punk the title?


That's if it is Jericho. I do hope this angle happens though, Jericho making Punk lose the title and then feud with him until Wrestlemania would be brillance, both in the ring and on the microphone.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Joseph29 said:


> Why does Ziggler have "heel" on his trunks? Does the crowd not know he is a heel? LoL


Because he's not a heel, he's THE heel. Big difference.



Sids_chickenleg said:


> WM Main Event right here.


And I will see you in 2013!!



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> If Jericho returns next week who do u guys think will get pushed down the card?


Nobody. There really aren't that many main eventers on Raw so Jericho coming back wouldn't necessarily knock anyone out of contention.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Pretty solid show overall in my view. I haven't been enjoying Raw the last three or four weeks so a lot of what happened tonight came as a surprise in a good way. Let's get down to all my positives and negatives regarding the show.

*Positives *

- The opening segment: The opening segment was great because of John Lauranatis and I thought it was awesome when he cost CM Punk the match against Ziggler, adding further to there rivalry.

- Booker\Cody match: Although I don't really agree with Booker going over, especially cleanly. This was still a very solid tv match and made up for there garbag on TLC. It's been a pretty entertaining feud but it's time to completely wrap it up and have Booker back in commentary and Rhodes feud for the IC title. 

- David Otunga getting more tv time. I'm always up for some John Lauranatis and David Otunga backstage segments as both men have brilliant chemistry and Otunga has come a long way. I think they need to actually starting giving him a little more credibility in the ring. I realize he isn't going to beat Big Show even with his hand tied behind his fucking back but let's not have him run away from a handicap the whole match please. Other then the actual match though I enjoyed David Otunga's segment in general.

- The Miz getting mic time...I didn't like anything else that happened with him though.

- It begins promos continues to have me on the edge of excitement.


*NEGATIVES*

- Dolph Ziggler becoming the number one contender. Now, this could have easilly been put in the positive section for me personally but I felt like it was all premature so I didn't really enjoy it. I'm a big fan of Ziggler and a firm believer he'll be in the main event scene soon enough but he's simply not ready. If this is just a short little storyline just to setup an excellent match that I'm sure they'll get out of Punk\Ziggler then I'm fully behind it. If Ziggler ends up winning the title or feuding over the title then WWE are fuckheads because he's not ready yet. 

- The Miz getting squashed by Rtruth. They give Miz a lot of tv time and obviously think highly of his mic work and his mainstream appeal that he brings to the company but at the same time they book him like a pussy. This is the second time in which he's teamed up with somebody and broke up with them and they end up coming back and destroying them. He was made to look like a bitch against Alex Riley. That's right people...ALEX RILEY. Isn't Alex Riley in FCW or doing some jobber duties now a days? Miz is a top five guy in the company and they need to start treating him like one. Rtruth completely destroyed him and made him look like a little brother getting bullied by his bigger brother. If this happens every week or even AGAIN then WWE are fuckrags.

- Big Show continues to be booked like he's actully a main eventer or something. I don't get what WWE's fetish has been with Big Show lately but it's got to stop. Nobody cares about this guy or his quest for his title or his quest to use his 'mass of weapon destruction' or at least I certainly couldn't care less and I don't even hate Big Show or anything like that. He shouldn't be booked this strongly because he's simply too old and not talented enough. Why does he continue to make Henry look like a wiesel? They are seriously blowing Henry's character that they worked so far to develope over the past months on Big Show? A 41 year old veteran who really isn't that talented in the first place...this is most negative thing going on in the WWE today besides Hornswoggle being on my screen and Daniel Bryan being world heavyweight champion.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I don't like Rhodes beating Booker T clean every time. A midcarder beating a former World Champion so easily isn't even believable. Make him work for it.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Why did they have Kane speak? WHY MAN. I wanted a silent monster.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Am I still the ONLY one who thinks Laurinitis and Punk are in it together.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Am I still the ONLY one who thinks Laurinitis and Punk are in it together.


No you're not. And when they come out with it, it will be awesome.


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

Kane sounded like he was giving a Raven's Flock recruitment speech. I half expected him to say "I feel your pain".


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> No you're not. And when they come out with it, it will be awesome.


Good to see others think the same!


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I just hope they do it right, it could be the beginning of a huge angle.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Completely agree. Just wonder how or when they could possibly reveal it all.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Did anyone think Dolph Ziggler thought he'd won the title with the way he reacted?


----------



## Christian 99 (Jun 22, 2011)

I know I will get some hate for saying this But the Chicago wrestling fans are Tools 



I've watched most of Johnny Ace Matchs when he was in Japan and he Can Wrestle so Shut the F UP Chicago :gun:


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

good apart from the lack of santino.


----------



## savethedreams (Nov 27, 2011)

DrewMac255 said:


> omg, why your at it go lick his nipples' i heard there super hard right now when he was kissing ryders ass


yeah great homophobic slurs  The sarcasm really hurts and is very meaningful. Thanks.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Am I still the ONLY one who thinks Laurinitis and Punk are in it together.


I hope so. Face Punk is going to run its course very soon, especially since there are no credible heels for him to work off of. There was no other choice but for him to turn face this Summer, but for all this to continue, I think he needs to have one massive turn to make him the evil and deplorable heel he was earlier this year, but bigger.

If he and Laurinaitis are in cohorts and this ends with a power struggle involving Triple H and Vince, I will be so happy. A big heel turn needs to happen, and if it involves Cena too, even better. I think the lack of top babyfaces right now is preventing them from doing it though.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Interesting Raw to say the least.Happy to find out that Ziggler and Punk will entertain us next week, especially after seeing their awesome match weeks ago.I might wanna see Ziggler face him again the RR, but it might not happen.The Cena/Kane storyline is going well so far.Kane cut a perfect promo with his words, starting Cena to take in the hate and become a heel.Does it seem to you guys that Kane is more way more confident with the Mask.Del Rio leaving due the groin injury, but he will be back probably feuding with maybe Daniel Bryan at WM who knows? Good lord, I don't wanna to see Brodus Clay not sure if anyone will care if he beats up Santino next week in 3 minutes.Are we undestimating what the difference in WWE will look if Cena turns heel? Chicago wants it, damnit I wanna see if he can perform a heel at the same level he met when he was heel before.Ok it begins segment.Shocked it was shown early, but check it out, it was shown when Punk was in the Ring raising up the belt.It could be Jericho..Next week, get the popcorn ready someone big is returning and it better not be Brodus Clay!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

savethedreams said:


> yeah great homophobic slurs  The sarcasm really hurts and is very meaningful. Thanks.


You should probably stop being stupid and learn what a homophobic slur is.


I didn't really enjoy Raw much last night, it was meh. I love Punk to death but, I dunno, his gimmick is getting tiresome. It's the same every week....come out and diss someone 'important', it gets old.....they don't have to worry about losing any fanbase if he goes heel because he's over enough that people will be behind him, no matter what he does, pretty much. Not that he was unpopular during his heel run, but his rant in June really propped him up.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The lack of Top heels on Raw was very evident this week. I am a huge fan of Ziggler but he is not ready to be the top heel on Raw, and Miz can;t carry the heel side by himself. If Punk is to be the next top face of the WWE, they need either a heel Cena or heel Orton on Raw after WM. A returning heel Jericho or Mark "Ratings" Henry would work to.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Although nothing great happened last nigh, I enjoyed Raw last night. I especially liked them having a mixed tag match rather than a divas match.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> The lack of Top heels on Raw was very evident this week. I am a huge fan of Ziggler but he is not ready to be the top heel on Raw, and Miz can;t carry the heel side by himself. If Punk is to be the next top face of the WWE, they need either a heel Cena or heel Orton on Raw after WM. A returning heel Jericho or Mark "Ratings" Henry would work to.


I think Dolph is ready for it, they just have to do it right. He is a good heel and he is good on the mic and in the ring. As long as they set it up well, he can do just fine.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Quite a decent show.

Cody vs Booker - have really no clue where this is going. I'm not sure whether this feud is a good idea. Part of me was thinking that Booker was about to lose, but Cody ends up getting distracted by Goldust which starts their feud. Don't ask me why.. just was thinking for some reason lol

Cena's speech.. as cringe worthy as usual. Really highlighted how disgusted I am with the fans though. The Eddie chant was hardly spectacular. No one knows who he is anymore or how great this guy was. Really sad. Some of you may know I'm an Eddie mark, but to see all those dumb ass kids with their Sheamus gear knowing nothing of a true legend was upsetting. However on Cena's note, this thing with Kane seems interesting. Imagine if Cena turns into a monster heel and Kane manages him lol.

Marked slightly for R Truth's return. Poor pop though? Wtf was that about. I guess a lot of people were unsure whether to boo or cheer. WWE have made shit awkward for suspending him and ruining their best heel stable (Awesome Truth) over a little weed smh.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow, do people really calculate how much of a crowd reaction people get?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

BTNH said:


> Quite a decent show.
> 
> Cody vs Booker - have really no clue where this is going. I'm not sure whether this feud is a good idea. Part of me was thinking that Booker was about to lose, but Cody ends up getting distracted by Goldust which starts their feud. Don't ask me why.. just was thinking for some reason lol
> 
> ...


The part that pisses me off, is that they keep that retarded tag team, airboom, together even after bourne was suspended, yet they broke up tueir best tag team, for the same reason bourne was suspended!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm not sure why some people are saying Kane speaking ruins the mystique..When it already happened years ago!,He's been speaking for years and so why would you expect him to return a mute and Paul Beare already had a return last year?

He's back in monster mode/getting a new push/back in a mask and in shape,Ain't that good news?Just cause it ain't 100% perfect like YOU would want it don't mean you can't enjoy it at all!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

good show
liked actually everything about it


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> I think Dolph is ready for it, they just have to do it right. He is a good heel and he is good on the mic and in the ring. As long as they set it up well, he can do just fine.


Well I kind of worded it wrong, I think he is ready for a push to the ME level, I guess I meant he is not ready, from a overness standpoint, to be the main heel on RAW. As a performer I think he is ready they just need to build his character towards a top heel spot a little more.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

#1Peep4ever, whats with your sig? I hope that comment was totally serious, because it's full of stupidity.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> #1Peep4ever, whats with your sig? I hope that comment was totally serious, because it's full of stupidity.


someone was really mad at me :lmao
just because i told him to be reasonable


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

If WWE is smart, they;ll have Ziggler give a phenomenal showing next week with Punk but just loses the match by a slight mistake. That way you build Ziggler for the whole year as a man who's incentive is to be the WWE champion and will become better, stronger, smarter, and faster when he gets his title shot. Make the incentive that he wants to be that champion and he'll go through anything and anyone to do so. Do that slow build and Ziggler is a made champion in my eyes.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> I hope so. Face Punk is going to run its course very soon, especially since there are no credible heels for him to work off of. There was no other choice but for him to turn face this Summer, but for all this to continue, I think he needs to have one massive turn to make him the evil and deplorable heel he was earlier this year, but bigger.
> 
> If he and Laurinaitis are in cohorts and this ends with a power struggle involving Triple H and Vince, I will be so happy. A big heel turn needs to happen, and if it involves Cena too, even better. I think the lack of top babyfaces right now is preventing them from doing it though.


But with Cena turning you can't have the 2 biggest guys in wwe atm heel can you? Once John Cena is heel they coul dhave a year long feud, or if Jericho ever returns then that'll work too


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> But with Cena turning you can't have the 2 biggest guys in wwe atm heel can you? Once John Cena is heel they coul dhave a year long feud, or if Jericho ever returns then that'll work too


Yeah, that's the problem. There are barely enough babyfaces as it is, so turning both men heel (as I think they need) wouldn't work. If Punk is going to remain babyface, they desperately need to boost the heel side of things and give him more to work off of. It'll be interesting to see how his program with Ziggler plays out, but apart from that, there's nobody left at the top of the card I could see working really well in the top heel role. Barrett is wonderful and he'd be my first choice, but he's still being built up on Smackdown. The roster is just screaming for Dean Ambrose to be honest. Him and Punk would go together perfectly.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm a little bit worried about Ziggler being thrown in at the deep end so quickly, hopefully it won't be like his WHC title feud at the start of this year.

Still no idea what happened the ref at the end of the Ryder match.

Loved Kane's promo at the end as well, some serious business there


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

It surely was a interesting last RAW of this year, the opening was surprising (well, a little bit that is because mister Lauriniatis is not unpredictable. )

Nice to see Booker finally beating Cody, i really was expecting Cody to run out during Booker's entrance. And i see a possible feud coming around between Zaggler and Swagger.

The mixed gender match, it was nice to see Tyson Kidd again, love the noise the guy makes when he fights. Anyone noticed the referee hitting the ropes when 3 counting and slided out of the ring... 

I was really hoping for a Cena vs Kane match, but instead we got babyface Miz, but it Mr. 'WHAT?'R-Truth came out and beat the shit out of him. But were the hell did Cena suddenly go? When Truth was walking out he was nowhere to be seen. 

The Show vs Otunga match should have been on Smackdown, even though Otunga is from Raw, Show is from Smackdown, and a bigger star than mr. bowtie. And Henry suddenly arriving, and things got messy from than on and basically, unnecessary. 

Seeing Del Rio's face when he got wheeled in, classic. And Rodriguez with that bow-tie on his neckbrace . Wish Punk came out and kicked him right of that chair.

It's always amusing to see Swaggler's entrance on that stage, its like watching a Neanderthal. X-D 

And than a Gauntlet match, Punk vs Swagger, Ziggler, Henry and Mr. 'Exitement'. 

But the outcome was not really what i suspected, if Vicky and Swagger were interfering, shoulden't Ziggler have been disqualified? But a nr 1 contender match for the WWE title with Ziggler vs Punk, this is going to be great.

Kane's speech was a bit too long and too dull, but i could see what he was trying to do. Trying to turn him heel!

Let the hate consume you! JOIN THE DARK SIDE CENA!


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

I loved Raw this week. 

The Divas getting involved with mixed tag matches etc is also a good angle they should use more, it actually got me interested a little in the match.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> The part that pisses me off, is that they keep that retarded tag team, airboom, together even after bourne was suspended, yet they broke up tueir best tag team, for the same reason bourne was suspended!


Indeed. They ruin their best stable because Truth smoked a little weed at a party.. big deal. Everyone has smoked a bit, who cares? Even those dumbass kids who would mistake it for grass will end up smoking it eventually. Why ruin their best stable and make things so awkward over something so minor. People can say "it's the rules" but I'm sure a handful at least of wrestlers are still juicing.. Mason Ryan.. on that note, where is Mason Ryan?


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Decent Raw,looking forward to next week to finally find out who the cryptic promos are for!

John CM Funkman Laurinaitis/Punk's opening promo and Kane/Cena's end promo were the best parts of Raw for me.


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

This rise above hate saga is one of the greatest in WWE/F's history. I was so drawn in. I couldn't take my eyes off the screen. There was a cunning side in addition to the violent Kane we know which made him as sinister as he's ever been. Then we had Cena, the good guy with a dejected expression on his face at the end, therefore we learned that for the first time, the the "Cena Suck!" chants are getting to him. 

When Cena turns heel I can picture Kane saying "Goood...good! Your hate has made you powerful."

And it only gets better next week as the saga continues, additionally, the reveal of the person behind the recent promos is revealed.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

BTNH said:


> Indeed. They ruin their best stable because Truth smoked a little weed at a party.. big deal. Everyone has smoked a bit, who cares? Even those dumbass kids who would mistake it for grass will end up smoking it eventually. Why ruin their best stable and make things so awkward over something so minor. People can say "it's the rules" but I'm sure a handful at least of wrestlers are still juicing.. Mason Ryan.. on that note, where is Mason Ryan?


Probably developing himself further in dark matches.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> I was really hoping for a Cena vs Kane match, but instead we got babyface Miz, but it Mr. 'WHAT?'R-Truth came out and beat the shit out of him. But were the hell did Cena suddenly go? When Truth was walking out he was nowhere to be seen.


Well I'm sure he wisely made certain R-Truth didn't see him(pun intended, btw. HA!) 

Do YOU want someone like a Crazy Truth focus on you? lol.





JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> - The Miz getting squashed by Rtruth. They give Miz a lot of tv time and obviously think highly of his mic work and his mainstream appeal that he brings to the company but at the same time they book him like a pussy. This is the second time in which he's teamed up with somebody and broke up with them and they end up coming back and destroying them. He was made to look like a bitch against Alex Riley. That's right people...ALEX RILEY. Isn't Alex Riley in FCW or doing some jobber duties now a days? Miz is a top five guy in the company and they need to start treating him like one. Rtruth completely destroyed him and made him look like a little brother getting bullied by his bigger brother. If this happens every week or even AGAIN then WWE are fuckrags.



One thing you can at least say is that R-Truth giving him a beatdown is more believable than Alex Riley or JoMo doing it. I mean the beatdown was GOOD 'cause it looked good.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I felt like I was watching Star Wars last night with Emperor Kaneatine trying to lure John Skywalker to the darkside.

- Vic


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

They should call their finisher Boom Goes the Dynamite. I say it during sex.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> They should call their finisher Boom Goes the Dynamite. I say it during sex.


whoa there!! Little too much info.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lol at Ryder being demoted already.

:lmao

Kept telling people that Ryder is nothing but low midcard material for months but people just kept jumping on his hype train. I know talent when I see it, you people need to learn that just because a wrestler is entertaining on youtube and twitter doesn't mean that it will translate to the programs. Ryder is one of the most boring characters on RAW and I'm sick of seeing people justify why he deserves the amount of TV time he gets. He's boring in the ring and I'd even say below average on the mic. What does he do on the mic that's so damn impressive besides say his stupid catchphrase? Even in today's WWE where the talent is lacking mic skills this guy still doesn't stand out to me. I guarantee if Robbie E was in WWE he would be more over than Ryder is.

Twitter is ruining the WWE. He would have never even gotten this far if it wasn't for twitter and youtube. Hopefully Vince wakes up and stops catering to the people that got this guy to where he is now because he damn sure doesn't deserve it. How sad is it that so many people vouched for him to get his spot when real talent like Drew Mac for example are just stuck doing absolutely nothing. Glad this guy finally got put in his place. I said it once and I'll say it again, Ryder is nothing but a low midcard wrestler with a cult following that got out of control. This is a great move by Vice though because hopefully now he will stop giving tv time to boring jobbers like Ryder and actually give it to guys who actually have potential to be something great in the WWE.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ryder was still good back in his ECW days and even tagging with Hawkins, imo. Guys puts on good matches. Plus occasionally we get a TIGER BOMB!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I liked him better when he was teaming with Hawkings honestly.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

How is Ryder being "demoted" when he's an over midcarder in the midcard division holding a midcard title?


----------



## Parts Unknown (Dec 22, 2010)

I suffered the worst injure possible...I completely tore my groin.

Found that hilarious


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Parts Unknown said:


> I suffered the worst injure possible...I completely tore my groin.
> 
> Found that hilarious


Telling him to the crowd, 'you think thats funny?'

Crowd: '*YES*!'



Thats the consequences of being a heel Berto. :flip


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Did anyone notice the Captain Insane-O sign in the audience for Big Show? I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Raw was awesome IMO. Only thing me didn't like was Truth faceish turn bit shit really. Punks matches were awesome as were his segments. The Cena Kane segment was also awesome!


----------



## RVDfan4life (Jan 2, 2011)

I love how Kane kept tilting his head during the last segment! It just shows you he's back to his old self now. Man I had this feeling that Cena turned Heel the minute he bowed his head. We'll have to see what happens next week! I can't freaking wait until next week! More old school Kane, more of this amazing storyline between Kane and Cena plus the reveal of the it begins 2012 person!!! Can't freaking wait!!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

RVDfan4life said:


> I love how Kane kept tilting his head during the last segment! It just shows you he's back to his old self now.


That gave me chills.


----------



## CMPunk #1 Fan (Dec 24, 2011)

Punk and Johnny Ace was the best introduction!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Johnny Ace buried Chicago and Punk with his version of the Punk entrance, all hail Johnny Ace. The man with no charisma apparently but can still bury towns.


----------

